# Studio One 5 Online Presentation



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi




----------



## ynwtf

Thanks for the reminder! I just spent the last 3 minutes wondering why the premiere is in 22 hours (YouTube notice), then it dawned on me that the "7" in my calendar is the month. Not the _day_. UGH. I've been out of office for a week. I guess I'm a bit out of sync


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi




----------



## Dewdman42

#4 sounds like at least some minimal articulation management!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Dewdman42 said:


> #4 sounds like at least some minimal articulation management!


I don't think it's gonna be "minimal" - it is the most popular request on their website.


----------



## Dewdman42

Well until they say something more then "key switches" I'm going with "at least minimal".  we'll find out soon.


----------



## Dewdman42

The integrated note editor is also kind of exciting... if that means they pulled notion capabilities into it...then that will be a big deal. If they pulled in Notion's articulation management it will be an even bigger deal. Crossing fingers here...


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to tomorrow's big announcements by Presonus. July 7th, 2020. 

Surely... *Studio One Pro 5* , plus some other mysterious release announcement/s.


----------



## maestro2be

Articulation management would be great no doubt. I would really love to see surround sound support, better color options and improved CPU support/performance.


----------



## chocobitz825

finely some good news in 2020.....or did i just curse us...?


----------



## BezO

If #7 gets it closer to what I've seen from Cubase, sweet! And hopefully it fleshes out some of the disconnects (tracks & instrument list, for example) and unfinished features (multi-out routing not saved with Presets, folder limitations with multi-outs, etc). And please add stereo panning so we don't need the plugin.

I'm a keyswitch user, so hopefully #4 is something helpful.

#6? External hardware is a bit clumsy. My MPC needing to be added as a controller and an instrument seems odd. Maybe this helps.

Fixing the intrusive auto save would be nice.

And stability please.

Good to see it's not an FL Studio feature update like Logic released.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

chocobitz825 said:


> finely some good news in 2020.....or did i just curse us...?


Hehe
It was my first thought when I saw the news about the update.


----------



## typewriter

This seems to be the new controller: 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1573784-REG/presonus_atom_sq_hybrid_midi.html


----------



## GtrString

Im excited, S1 developers always hit it out of the park!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Hm...


----------



## chocobitz825

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Hm...



I think I wet myself just a little.....

#excited


----------



## DS_Joost

Jup, very excited! Although Reason is my primary DAW, I always keep Studio One on the side!


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Whatever anyone thinks about studio one they are miles ahead of the field in creating anticipation in their products, I'm 64 and feel like a teenager again whenever they announce a new release, for me it's like the first time I got my hands on a tescam porta studio. They put the joy back into making music. Warts and all


----------



## maestro2be

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Hm...


Ok, now you've gone and done it. I can no longer fake my excitement. I can't wait to see what they bring us!


----------



## GtrString

The promo looks like a camera lens, there is the key switches and the note editor features, updated gui, and the image features orchestral instrument tracks. S5 might look like a composer oriented version..?


----------



## maestro2be

GtrString said:


> The promo looks like a camera lens, there is the key switches and the note editor features, updated guy, and the image features orchestral instrument tracks. S5 might look like a composer oriented version..?


Good catch. I didn't even notice that yes all those tracks in the image seem to be orchestral related. Even more excited now.


----------



## Ed Wine

BezO said:


> Fixing the intrusive auto save would be nice.


Auto save is an option. Disable it.


----------



## BezO

Ed Wine said:


> Auto save is an option. Disable it.


I know it's an option. I want to use it and have it not be noticeable, like other DAWs.

But thanks.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Well, I want to quote one guy from the superchat: "Let fckngggggg gooooooooo!!!"
It begins...


----------



## Ed Wine

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Well, I want to quote one guy from the superchat: "Let fckngggggg gooooooooo!!!"
> It begins...


I hope he meant "Let's Go"; if not, something terrible has grabbed hold of him!!!


----------



## chocobitz825

articulation maps finally!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Well, that was... Confusing. It's cool and in the same time not that cool. Probably this is what "confusing" means.


----------



## chocobitz825

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Well, that was... Confusing. It's cool and in the same time not that cool. Probably this is what "confusing" means.



really? seemed pretty clear cut. Looking forward to SO5 and actually im a fan of subscription, so I'll jump in on sphere.


----------



## miguel88

notation and articulation map plus tons of good features for mix I love this daw is improving as speed of a rocket


----------



## chocobitz825

still gotta wait for MPE i guess...oh well


----------



## Drumdude2112

Finally they integrated notion and there's articulation maps ...AND they completely changed how it handles hardware synths...(they can be saved and just dragged into a track like a VST) Happy Day !!😝😝😁😁


----------



## typewriter

The key switching feature seems pretty limited to me. It seems to work only per track or am I wrong? So you cant use this feature to switch articulations between single articulation tracks with each track running one instrument / articulation.


----------



## MisteR

chocobitz825 said:


> still gotta wait for MPE i guess...oh well


MPE is mentioned in the composing video on their sight.


----------



## Mucusman

Not sure if this is available to everyone, but as someone who has purchased a PreSonus hardware product in the past, I just received an email allowing me to try Presonus Sphere (online subscription plan) for FREE for FOUR MONTHS. Despite owning Studio One 4 Pro, this would give me an opportunity to use version 5 until a good sale on the upgrade comes along (Black Friday is about 4 months from now), and test out some of the other plugins I never chose to buy from them. Nice!


----------



## chocobitz825

MisteR said:


> MPE is mentioned in the composing video on their sight.




homerun!


----------



## rrichard63

typewriter said:


> The key switching feature seems pretty limited to me. It seems to work only per track or am I wrong? So you cant use this feature to switch articulations between single articulation tracks with each track running one instrument / articulation.


The video didn't provide enough information to be certain about the answer to that question. But you might be right.


----------



## lucor

The keyswitch functionality looks _extremely _basic in that video, does it even support anything besides regular note keyswitches (like CC's for UACC)?


----------



## Dewdman42

The key switching feature definitely looks simplistic. Not even close to the level of logicpro and cubase articulation management. But at least it’s something. With a keyswitch lane you can in theory at least use a keyswitch to indícate articulation and then potentially use a scripter plugin to do any kind of management. Would have been better if they also provided cc and pc switches which kind of looks like they didn’t.

it’s minimal keyswitching really with at least a way to label your articulations and see the names in the lane which is definitely useful. It’s a start. It isn’t going to blow anyone away, just stop the complaining for a few more years.


----------



## jbuhler

PreSonus site is very slow to load at the moment.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

chocobitz825 said:


> really? seemed pretty clear cut. Looking forward to SO5 and actually im a fan of subscription, so I'll jump in on sphere.


Yeah. Probably because I was waiting for a bunch of other features. But I agree, it's pretty cool update in general. This Show View for live musicians is awesome.


----------



## darkmagi250

Did anyone see anything about midi retrospective record? Cause I was getting my hopes up!


----------



## typewriter

rrichard63 said:


> The video didn't provide enough information to be certain about the answer to that question. But you might be right.


Maybe you have to create multi-instruments and then can switch between instruments/articulations in the multi-instrument by keyswitch.


----------



## rrichard63

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> The Show View for live musicians is awesome.


Especially if it works as advertised. My guess is that it will be version 5.1 or 5.2 before that happens -- but that it will happen eventually.


----------



## samphony

Ed Wine said:


> Auto save is an option. Disable it.


But manual saving is blocking ur interaction still! The save packaging window that pops up needs to either go non-modal or disappear completely!


----------



## Dewdman42

I think they put most of their effort into the mainstage killer. That is actually pretty cool if you need it. 

I welcome the notation view. I can’t see myself switching to s1 from cubase/Logic at this point though it’s still just not deep enough.


----------



## muziksculp

Studio One Pro 5


----------



## Caleb Joshua

Its a flop. I used version 3 and 4 and cubase but now im on Reaper, I have 16 layers of keyswitch/cc/midi bus/midi chan routing per note per midi editor that go into my local and slave VEPs without issue and it didnt cost me anything.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Dewdman42 said:


> I think they put most of their effort into the mainstage killer. That is actually pretty cool if you need it.
> 
> I welcome the notation view. I can’t see myself switching to s1 from cubase/Logic at this point though it’s still just not deep enough.


I actually like their approach where they don't make things too complex. Maybe for those who works on Logic and Cubase for a long time, at this point is doesn't worth it to switch, but for newcomers it's a nobrainer. 
Speaking of the update, I think it's gonna be just like with 4th version - the hottest stuff will be added in x.5. 
Also, guys, don't forget that PreSonus has a bad habbit - they always forget to mention lots of small new features and/or improvements.


----------



## MisteR

darkmagi250 said:


> Did anyone see anything about midi retrospective record? Cause I was getting my hopes up!


Yeah I don’t think we got it this time. Would have been mentioned for sure.


----------



## ynwtf

Did Presonus' site just crash?


----------



## muziksculp

ynwtf said:


> Did Presonus' site just crash?



They were refreshing their website, it's alive and well now. 

https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One


----------



## ynwtf

Back on topic, I'm excited for this. Newcomer to this world, for the most part, so I'm all for baby steps lol. Too, one of the developers did say they are already working of updates to come so I feel like this is a great start and that the next year or so should be pretty exciting, all things considered.

Did anyone catch anything regarding CPU performance and such?


----------



## muziksculp

If you subscribe to *Groove3* Tutorials, they have the Studio One 5 Explained Tutorials up. 6 hrs 38 min , 74 videos. 

https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/Studio-One-5-Explained


----------



## Navid Lancaster

Liked everything I saw in the Studio One 5 presentation. Won't be using the Performance page though but everything else is 🔥🔥


----------



## Navid Lancaster

Phillip Dixon said:


> Whatever anyone thinks about studio one they are miles ahead of the field in creating anticipation in their products, I'm 64 and feel like a teenager again whenever they announce a new release, for me it's like the first time I got my hands on a tescam porta studio. They put the joy back into making music. Warts and all



Been a user of Studio One since version 2. I know the feeling. Will upgrade from Version 4 in the near future.
#studioone5life


----------



## EgM

chocobitz825 said:


> still gotta wait for MPE i guess...oh well


----------



## Caleb Joshua

The problem is they say "composition done right" and show the notation page and the keyswitch page but thats not going to work properly for any real setup. I dont understand why it cannot send notes to different midi buses and channels and send cc from the articulation lane. we should ask why when the software is otherwise very nice. I like studio one, it makes me angry. Are they dull or what?


----------



## muziksculp

The addition of AUX Channels for HW-Synths is a very cool addition if you have lots of HW Synths (Which I do). Wasn't expecting this improvement.


----------



## chocobitz825

Caleb Joshua said:


> The problem is they say "composition done right" and show the notation page and the keyswitch page but thats not going to work properly for any real setup. I dont understand why it cannot send notes to different midi buses and channels or send cc from the articulation lane. we should ask why when the software is otherwise very nice. I like studio one, it makes me angry. Are they dull or what?



perhaps the focus is to roll out better features over time. Given its the first version, the less you do the easier it is to troubleshoot. It's been a highly requested feature and no doubt it will grow over time, but I don't lose sleep over these things because Presonus has generally been very good about rolling out new features and then improving them in a timely manner.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> They were refreshing their website, it's alive and well now.
> 
> https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One


The buy page is still not working, so can't yet see pricing options...

It's still weird to me that companies can put all this money into a roll out and then not get the website properly prepped to handle the traffic.


----------



## EgM

Audiodeluxe, 150$


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> The buy page is still not working, so can't yet see pricing options...
> 
> It's still weird to me that companies can put all this money into a roll out and then not get the website properly prepped to handle the traffic.



Yes, I confirm, I tried to see the price of the Upgrade from 4 to 5 , but it won't respond. I guess they are having a traffic overload on their servers, or not yet updated their store data. I think things will settle down in a few hours.


----------



## Jackdaw

jbuhler said:


> The buy page is still not working, so can't yet see pricing options...



Go to JRRShop, they have all up and running


----------



## Jackdaw

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I confirm, I tried to see the price of the Upgrade from 4 to 5



$150 at JRRShop at least


----------



## jbuhler

Jackdaw said:


> $150 at JRRShop at least


Yes, Sweetwater has pricing across the line as well.


----------



## BezO

I knew it wouldn't happen. New features sell. And they way the marketed this... But I was hoping more for basic enhancements of existing features. Maybe there're some enhancements not mentioned.




Drumdude2112 said:


> ...AND they completely changed how it handles hardware synths...(they can be saved and just dragged into a track like a VST) Happy Day !!😝😝😁😁


I'm a bit confused by this. Instrument track dragged in, aux channel added to console for sound... what's necessary to record the audio?




samphony said:


> But manual saving is blocking ur interaction still! The save packaging window that pops up needs to either go non-modal or disappear completely!


And this.


----------



## muziksculp

I also find it a bit odd that they didn't upgrade any of their Studio One Virtual Instruments, or add new ones in version 5. Maybe they plan to do this in future updates of ver 5 .


----------



## samphony

it finally has a pro tools style no-overlap mode = range selection copy/paste/duplicate works like in pro tools as well as time code and bar at cursor. Check it out. I’ll try to create some quick tip videos soon.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Caleb Joshua said:


> Its a flop. I used version 3 and 4 and cubase but now im on Reaper, I have 16 layers of keyswitch/cc/midi bus/midi chan routing per note per midi editor that go into my local and slave VEPs without issue and it didnt cost me anything.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

What do you want. A medal


----------



## muziksculp

samphony said:


> it finally has a pro tools style no-overlap mode = range selection copy/paste/duplicate works like in pro tools as well as time code and bar at cursor. Check it out. I’ll try to create some quick tip videos soon.



I don't use Pro Tools, so not sure what this means, but if it helps speed up editing, it's nice to have.


----------



## Caleb Joshua

Phillip Dixon said:


> What do you want. A medal


Nah man, but id be sick if my company made it that far but failure to understand something simple as midi routing made the new features worthless to the intended users.


----------



## Macrawn

The live stuff isn't appealing to me, but at least they got that done as it completes the suite. 

I like that it has articulation maps now. 

I think they call it volume clipping or something- that has my interest as it looks like it is an easier way to adjust volumes on different bits in audio when mixing. I think that's a feature I'll use right away and often. 

The mix save state also seems possibly a useful feature. At least for me sometimes I want to go back to an earlier mix state. I guess it's not that much different than a regular save but you can apply different states and compare them I guess without reloading an earier project. Seems interesting.


----------



## richhickey

S1 5 does _not_ have articulation maps by any common understanding of an articulation map being a mapping from an articulation to one or more KS/CC/PC messages. I hope at some point in the future it just gets Notion's rule system intact. But that point is not now.


----------



## Macrawn

richhickey said:


> S1 5 does _not_ have articulation maps by any common understanding of an articulation map being a mapping from an articulation to one or more KS/CC/PC messages. I hope at some point in the future it just gets Notion's rule system intact. But that point is not now.


Ah cool. I just saw it has some kind of articulation thing but not sure how it works, but I guess not in the way people who use the maps in cubase use it?


----------



## richhickey

It has a keyswitch lane, and you can name the keyswitches. This keeps them out of the other editor views, keeps them from being transposed etc. It's more support for manual ks editing, not an articulation system


----------



## BezO

Macrawn said:


> ...The mix save state also seems possibly a useful feature. At least for me sometimes I want to go back to an earlier mix state. I guess it's not that much different than a regular save but you can apply different states and compare them I guess without reloading an earier project. Seems interesting.


One of 2 additions I'm interested in. I've been doing this manually. It will be very convenient to have this in a single session. But I'm hoping there were some unmentioned enhancements to discover.

Despite my lack of interest, I appreciate S1 combining features for a unique experience. Contrary to Logic who seems like they were aiming directly for (edit)Ableton.




richhickey said:


> It has a keyswitch lane, and you can name the keyswitches. This keeps them out of the other editor views, keeps them from being transposed etc. It's more support for manual ks editing, not an articulation system


I know it's not as extensive as most wanted, but this may suffice for me.


----------



## detritusdave

I'd have said more Ableton Live/Bitwig than FL Studio....


----------



## BezO

detritusdave said:


> I'd have said more Ableton Live/Bitwig than FL Studio....


I actually meant Ableton, not FL. Thanks!


----------



## Lukas

Yeah, Studio One 5 is available now 

I made a show video to show how to use the new Studio One 5 Show Page:



I think this might be great for electronic performers as well as bands working with backing track or theater music. Setlist items can be looped and switched on the fly... I'm sure I'm gonna use it for upcoming theater projects


----------



## Macrawn

BezO said:


> One of 2 additions I'm interested in. I've been doing this manually. It will be very convenient to have this in a single session. But I'm hoping there were some unmentioned enhancements to discover.
> 
> Despite my lack of interest, I appreciate S1 combining features for a unique experience. Contrary to Logic who seems like they were aiming directly for FL Studio.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not as extensive as most wanted, but this may suffice for me.


I don't use keyswitches a ton, but I think having them in a separate lane will make my use of them a lot easier and better. Just seeing that small lane with the articulations set up so I can just click on what I want where I want is 10x easeir than going into the main lane and scrolling to find where they are and then worrying about transposing or doing something that messes them up. Makes it clearer, cleaner and easier to use. Probably good enough for how I want to use them.


----------



## muziksculp

Regarding the Keyswitch Articulation feature. I think its' a good beginning, but could be more sophisticated via future updates. 

i.e. Let's say I have setup a HW Controller for key-switching, with buttons assigned to keys C-2 to B-1, each button is given a consistent articulation, i.e. C-2 Sustains, D-2 Stacc., ...etc.to change articulations in realtime via the buttons. 

So regardless of which library I use, I can re-map the key-switches of any library to my HW Keyswitches, and use them in S1 5's Keyswitch articulation lane. This is not possible the way it is implemented, I will have to program my HW Controller for each library, and switch to that preset if that's possible in the HW Controller, which could become a messy situation. 

Having said this, it is still possible to just program the keyswitches into the Articulation Lanes, and use them directly by clicking on them to edit the articulations in the key-editor.


----------



## DS_Joost

I actually like the new features. Lots of different things together that I like. The program is actually becoming very feature complete now, more so than any other DAW I know, and it does so in a very rounded, very integrated way. I like the keyswitch editor, simple and easy, and keeps the keyswitches away from the note lane. I don't care it's that simple. I just wish EW would update their f#[email protected]#$ing player to support these... how difficult can it be, man? I mean, it's the only orchestral plugin I know and have that doesn't yet support these.

All in all, nice update.


----------



## Lukas

I wrote down some more features introduced in Studio One 5:

- Show Page
- Score Editor
- External Instruments
- MPE Support
- Plug-in Set Overhaul (new GUI)
- Pro EQ, Limiter, Analog Delay got a major overhaul
- Aux Channels
- Mixer Snapshots
- Keyswitches / Articulation Editing
- Clip Gain Envelopes
- New timestretching mode "Tape"
- Directly edit part automation with notes
- Listen Bus
- "No Overlap" mode for audio tracks
- MTC Slave Synchronization
- New marker track inspector
- Copy and paste instruments and channel settings between songs / Show Page
- Option for hiding part automation curves in arrangement
- Colorized plug-in headers
- Metal Support on MacOS
- Many small functions ready to be used in macros


----------



## BezO

I forgot about MTC Slave Sync. That's 3 useful features for me.



Macrawn said:


> I don't use keyswitches a ton, but I think having them in a separate lane will make my use of them a lot easier and better. Just seeing that small lane with the articulations set up so I can just click on what I want where I want is 10x easeir than going into the main lane and scrolling to find where they are and then worrying about transposing or doing something that messes them up. Makes it clearer, cleaner and easier to use. Probably good enough for how I want to use them.


I use them exclusive, as opposed to articulation-per-track. I've been willing to put up with them versus the track count necessary for the alternative. This definitely addresses what makes them a PITA to use, for me.


----------



## Lukas

By the way one the first things I did when working with Studio One 5 was creating Studio One presets and musicloops for my favorite libraries and instrument patches. Now everything is organized in my Studio One browser tab, for different libraries and players (Kontakt, SINE Player, Vienna Instruments, PLAY)...






The keyswitch presets are stored inside the presets so I only need to drag them into my song and I get the keyswitch map:






You only need to make sure you save the presets as Instrument+FX presets otherwise the keyswitch maps won't be recalled directly.

I uploaded some of these maps (Spitfire Audio libraries, Eduardo Tarilonte - Forest Kingdom, ERA II, Chris Hein, Metropolis ARK I) to PreSonus Exchange so anyone who has the same library can download these keyswitch lists.


----------



## Macrawn

muziksculp said:


> Regarding the Keyswitch Articulation feature. I think its' a good beginning, but could be more sophisticated via future updates.
> 
> i.e. Let's say I have setup a HW Controller for key-switching, with buttons assigned to keys C-2 to B-1, each button is given a consistent articulation, i.e. C-2 Sustains, D-2 Stacc., ...etc.to change articulations in realtime via the buttons.
> 
> So regardless of which library I use, I can re-map the key-switches of any library to my HW Keyswitches, and use them in S1 5's Keyswitch articulation lane. This is not possible the way it is implemented, I will have to program my HW Controller for each library, and switch to that preset if that's possible in the HW Controller, which could become a messy situation.
> 
> Having said this, it is still possible to just program the keyswitches into the Articulation Lanes, and use them directly by clicking on them to edit the articulations in the key-editor.


That's disappointing. Hopefully that can be done at some point this year.


----------



## Ozinga

I like,

It uses Metal on Mac now, so no more CPU spikes with certain plugins. Much better performance.
''No overlap'' editing (finally)
Clip Gain
Plugin header can be the same color with the track. Very nice.
Listen Bus
Arrangement and Mixer Scenes
MPE
MTC 
MMC

Was hoping for,

Video Track
Beat Mapping snap to Markers
Retrospective Midi
GUI optimization and clean up with extended color options and sharper fonts.
Updated Sample One XT similar to Logic Q Sampler
Better stretching options

Nevertheless a great update in the right direction.


----------



## muziksculp

Q. Does S1-5 use the data from S1-4 so I don't have to re-do them again in S1-5. i.e. I/O setup, Custom Key Commands, External Controllers, Presets, ..etc. ?


----------



## madfloyd

Lukas said:


> By the way one the first things I did when working with Studio One 5 was creating Studio One presets and musicloops for my favorite libraries and instrument patches. Now everything is organized in my Studio One browser tab, for different libraries and players (Kontakt, SINE Player, Vienna Instruments, PLAY)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The keyswitch presets are stored inside the presets so I only need to drag them into my song and I get the keyswitch map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to make sure you save the presets as Instrument+FX presets otherwise the keyswitch maps won't be recalled directly.
> 
> I uploaded some of these maps (Spitfire Audio libraries, Eduardo Tarilonte - Forest Kingdom, ERA II, Chris Hein, Metropolis ARK I) to PreSonus Exchange so anyone who has the same library can download these keyswitch lists.



That is fantastic, thank you!

Can't wait for v5 to be available.


----------



## InLight-Tone

LET ME IN!!!


----------



## Sean J

*Edit: I got my answer. See my next comment in the thread.*

Just bought the update from 3.5 to 4.5 a month-ish ago when they did the sale. Am I grandfathered in or are they asking me to pay the exact same amount as my friend who waited a month?

Starting to worry about how this is going to play out. Anyone know? Server overload killing me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

The clip gain envelopes from Pro Tools is a nice addition - can't believe more DAWs don't have that. So handy in PT.

Nice to see articulations added as well and a score editor. Perhaps could switch back to S1 for composing. Wonder if it has the "show tracks with events / hide empty tracks" option from Cubase.


----------



## muziksculp

scoredfilms said:


> Just bought the update from 3.5 to 4.5 a month-ish ago when they did the sale. Am I grandfathered in or are they asking me to pay the exact same amount as my friend who waited a month?
> 
> Starting to worry about how this is going to play out. Anyone know? Server overload killing me.



Hopefully you won't have to pay again for upgrading from 4 to 5. But I'm not sure, their store should be back up once traffic eases.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> Q. Does S1-5 use the data from S1-4 so I don't have to re-do them again in S1-5. i.e. I/O setup, Custom Key Commands, External Controllers, Presets, ..etc. ?


Yes, it does. The only thing that is not automatically populated is the main screen song list.



scoredfilms said:


> Just bought the update from 3.5 to 4.5 a month-ish ago when they did the sale. Am I grandfathered in or are they asking me to pay the exact same amount as my friend who waited a month?


The grace period is 90 days. If you registered S1 in the last 90 days check your MyPreSonus account. Customers can choose between Studio One 5 or using PreSonus Sphere (includes Studio One 5, Notion and all PreSonus instruments, effects, loops and soundsets).

So I guess you're safe with your purchase 1-2 months ago


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> Yes, it does. The only thing that is not automatically populated is the main screen song list.



Thanks. That's cool, and saves me a lot of time setting up version 5.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wonder if it has the "show tracks with events / hide empty tracks" option from Cubase.


Not yet. But I'm sure this will come.


----------



## Sean J

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully you won't have to pay again for upgrading from 4 to 5. But I'm not sure, their store should be back up once traffic eases.



I got an email actually...

S1 v5 for free... OR a year subscription to PreSonus Sphere, that comes with S1, Notion, and other stuff apparently. I avoid subscriptions, so I'll take v5. BOOYA!!!!

It's if you bought on or after April 1st, 2020. Kind of appropriate I guess... if you bought on April Fools day, you're getting something different than expected. Something much... much better.


----------



## Ozan Colakoglu

scoredfilms said:


> I got an email actually...
> 
> S1 v5 for free... OR a year subscription to PreSonus Sphere, that comes with S1, Notion, and other stuff apparently. I avoid subscriptions, so I'll take v5. BOOYA!!!!
> 
> It's if you bought on or after April 1st, 2020. Kind of appropriate I guess... if you bought on April Fools day, you're getting something different than expected. Something much... much better.




Very generous grace period!


----------



## muziksculp

Yes, having 'show tracks with events / hide empty tracks' key-commands is super useful, hopefully they can add this in 5.1


----------



## mjsalam

How are the included instruments/plugins typically regarded?


----------



## BluesCat

scoredfilms said:


> Just bought the update from 3.5 to 4.5 a month-ish ago when they did the sale. Am I grandfathered in or are they asking me to pay the exact same amount as my friend who waited a month?
> 
> Starting to worry about how this is going to play out. Anyone know? Server overload killing me.




I saw posts on another forum indicating that there is a 90 day grace period for free updates to 5.0 I am still unable to get the Presonus server to take my upgrade key. They must be getting slammed.


----------



## Sean J

2020, the year of StaffPad, SP reader, and Studio One.

Anyone want to buy Cubase 9.5 and Dorico 3 on a brand new dongle? Want VSL S.E. along with it?

Dear Steinberg,

It's not me, it's you.


----------



## Lukas

BluesCat said:


> I saw posts on another forum indicating that there is a 90 day grace period for free updates to 5.0 I am still unable to get the Presonus server to take my upgrade key. They must be getting slammed.


That's correct.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> The clip gain envelopes from Pro Tools is a nice addition - can't believe more DAWs don't have that. So handy in PT.


I agree. It's extremely useful.


----------



## Macrawn

Ozinga said:


> I like,
> 
> It uses Metal on Mac now, so no more CPU spikes with certain plugins. Much better performance.
> ''No overlap'' editing (finally)
> Clip Gain
> Plugin header can be the same color with the track. Very nice.
> Listen Bus
> Arrangement and Mixer Scenes
> MPE
> MTC
> MMC
> 
> Was hoping for,
> 
> Video Track
> Beat Mapping snap to Markers
> Retrospective Midi
> GUI optimization and clean up with extended color options and sharper fonts.
> Updated Sample One XT similar to Logic Q Sampler
> Better stretching options
> 
> Nevertheless a great update in the right direction.


Video track is the main thing holding it back now. Needs it... badly.


----------



## Sean J

Macrawn said:


> Video track is the main thing holding it back now. Needs it... badly.



While I like the Cubase video track... I've been using StaffPad without it and have been fine, if not better off. I made a cue sheet Excel file. I input how many seconds I need, my tempo, and it gives me the bars and beats. I'm familiar enough with each moment anyway, so it has been 1) not prohibitive and 2) has been quite freeing, to focus on writing.

I'm not saying I wouldn't welcome the feature. I'd like to see it added. But spending time away from the feature is also doing me some good, that's all.


----------



## Sean J

Expression Maps are a poor workflow.

Said it for years. I know maps well so it's not ignorance. I made my mapper only to speed up the insanity of the GUI. I told PreSonus not to make the GUI hard to edit, like Steinbergs. I'm glad it's more like Logic, less sub-section locked.

But more importantly, they listened to one of my biggest complaints. Workflow.

1. Write notes
2. Edit technique
3. Edit CC

That's 3 actions, but once you're done... an they should all be edited via one action. Cubase is a very redundant DAW edit-wise. S1 v5 has the option to lock the CC to the notes. This is a massive workflow upgrade from Cubase. The only thing I like more is StaffPad. Still. I'm very happy PreSonus listened keenly and didn't half-bake this design.

Just wanted to highlight this seemingly subtle difference if anyone overlooked it. S1 has already taken a massive chunk of the market. v5 will help them, but if v5.5 gets more film features... geez.

Great to see music software starting to actually work... musically.


----------



## samphony

richhickey said:


> S1 5 does _not_ have articulation maps by any common understanding of an articulation map being a mapping from an articulation to one or more KS/CC/PC messages. I hope at some point in the future it just gets Notion's rule system intact. But that point is not now.


It’s the approach of simplicity. Don’t forget to send feedback but don’t expect it to get as convoluted as cubase has up until 10.5! And yes it is just the beginning of their implementation.


----------



## Lukas

scoredfilms said:


> I told PreSonus not to make the GUI hard to edit, like Steinbergs.


They listened  Nobody wants Studio One's articulation management to be as cluttered and overcomplicated as the feature in Cubase.

Of course there are some things that can be added and improved but it was a main goal to keep the keyswitch management clean and easy to use. I like how keyswitch presets are organized and how they can be created using the MIDI keyboard. I personally miss velocity sensitive keyswitches and hope they will be added.

What is great and hasn't been mentioned in any video is that Studio One automatically receives keyswitches reported by the plugins. This is a VST 3 features so every instrument that supports reporting keyswitches to the host can be used in Studio One without having to create a keyswitch map manually. The keyswitches will automatically displayed in the Studio One editor. I really hope that Orchestral Tools will add this into their VST 3 implementation of their SINE player so we can control their instruments out of the box.

But I'm sure there are some film / composing features coming within the V5 cycle.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Looking forward to try the new keyswitch thing in SO5. Articulation management has been for years the most requested feature, curious how they implemented it. The Cubase way is IMO rather clumsy, so Presonus had a golden opportunity to make it more simple to use...


----------



## samphony

muziksculp said:


> Yes, having 'show tracks with events / hide empty tracks' key-commands is super useful, hopefully they can add this in 5.1


Be careful what you wish for…


----------



## Drumdude2112

has anybody actually been able to register/download the upgrade yet ?
Been trying for hours lol 😩


----------



## samphony

Macrawn said:


> Video track is the main thing holding it back now. Needs it... badly.


Then please be so kind and give your vote for that feature at answers.presonus.com


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Drumdude2112 said:


> has anybody actually been able to register/download the upgrade yet ?
> Been trying for hours lol 😩


Same here. Have given up and headed to bed...


----------



## shropshirelad

I'm seeing this in my account but the Redeem button takes me to a 'Sphere free for 4 months link'. Any one else seeing this?


----------



## madfloyd

So the upgrade price is just a little less than the year subscription to Sphere. If we expect an upgrade per year it seems like a good deal - assuming you use any of the other software. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sean J

shropshirelad said:


> I'm seeing this in my account but the Redeem button takes me to a 'Sphere free for 4 months link'. Any one else seeing this?



Oh I saw it. I clicked Redeem. I chose the non-sphere option. Then...







It's been hanging for 20 minutes, thinking about my choice. A new tab on my profile also hangs while loading the products I own.

My vote is that all of you stop trying for an hour. 

Um... actually, I got an email saying they postponed the release to tomorrow......... cough cough.


----------



## rrichard63

madfloyd said:


> So the upgrade price is just a little less than the year subscription to Sphere. If we expect an upgrade per year it seems like a good deal - assuming you use any of the other software. What do you guys think?


I believe that major version upgrades are closer to every two years than every year. But if you don't already have Notion and some of the instruments, plugins, etc., Sphere might be a good deal. I already have a lot of the extras, so I'm going to have to study this one.


----------



## Scalms

Awww, no more added colors for tracks? I was getting tired of the 14shades of lime green


----------



## EgM

Anyone have the full changelog list by any chance?


----------



## Tempfram

rrichard63 said:


> I believe that major version upgrades are closer to every two years than every year. But if you don't already have Notion and some of the instruments, plugins, etc., Sphere might be a good deal. I already have a lot of the extras, so I'm going to have to study this one.


What is the point of Notion now that Studio One has notation in itself?


----------



## EgM

Tempfram said:


> What is the point of Notion now that Studio One has notation in itself?



Apparently, Notion still has more features to notation than Notion.


----------



## shropshirelad

scoredfilms said:


> Oh I saw it. I clicked Redeem. I chose the non-sphere option. Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been hanging for 20 minutes, thinking about my choice. A new tab on my profile also hangs while loading the products I own.
> 
> My vote is that all of you stop trying for an hour.
> 
> Um... actually, I got an email saying they postponed the release to tomorrow......... cough cough.


I'm giving up for today!


----------



## typewriter

Lukas said:


> By the way one the first things I did when working with Studio One 5 was creating Studio One presets and musicloops for my favorite libraries and instrument patches. Now everything is organized in my Studio One browser tab, for different libraries and players (Kontakt, SINE Player, Vienna Instruments, PLAY)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The keyswitch presets are stored inside the presets so I only need to drag them into my song and I get the keyswitch map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to make sure you save the presets as Instrument+FX presets otherwise the keyswitch maps won't be recalled directly.
> 
> I uploaded some of these maps (Spitfire Audio libraries, Eduardo Tarilonte - Forest Kingdom, ERA II, Chris Hein, Metropolis ARK I) to PreSonus Exchange so anyone who has the same library can download these keyswitch lists.



I am not sure how to use this with VSL's Synchron Player which has these kind of keyswitch layers depending on the first chosen keyswitch.

Is it possible to create a S1 multi-instrument with several VSTis each with one articulation and create keyswitches for switching between these VSTis/articulations?


----------



## Sean J

Tempfram said:


> What is the point of Notion now that Studio One has notation in itself?



Does S1 v5 let you see a full score? While I trust my ears more than I trust anything in life, I still value the score view for micro and macro information at the same time. Notion also has rules for behavior along with notes. But with how complex it is to setup, manage, and edit everything... I'd have a hard time using Notion at this point.

StaffPad to write, SP reader to perform it, Studio One to record it and tweak synths, percussion film stuff, etc. Dorico is still useful as an engraver, but I'm still fine selling it cause that's not me. Notion.... seems a lot less relevant now for sure.

But to be fair, Notion is due for a major version number update soon. Who knows? PreSonus said big things are coming to both.


----------



## Lukas

EgM said:


> Anyone have the full changelog list by any chance?


I posted a list of the 20 biggest features above.

Here's a list with some more changes:



https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/downloads/products/pdf/PreSonus-Studio_One_5_WhatsNew.pdf


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Does anybody know if they expanded the color palette for track coloring?


----------



## Lukas

typewriter said:


> I am not sure how to use this with VSL's Synchron Player which has these kind of keyswitch layers depending on the first chosen keyswitch.
> 
> Is it possible to create a S1 multi-instrument with several VSTis each with one articulation and create keyswitches for switching between these VSTis/articulations?


I don't understand what you mean... "depending on the first chosen keyswitch".

Keyswitches currently only work for one instrument at a time... you can't switch between VST instances via keyswitches. But your approach using multi-instruments would be a nice idea for the future.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does anybody know if they expanded the color palette for track coloring?


Yes. The colors are the same as in version 4.


----------



## BezO

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does anybody know if they expanded the color palette for track coloring?


Or organized them on a color wheel?




Lukas said:


> Yes. The colors are the same as in version 4.


Damn!


----------



## rrichard63

The technical specs say Windows 10 only. Does anyone know whether that means the installer will refuse to install on Windows 7, or only that the product is unsupported on Windows 7.

I can't log in to my Presonus account right now, so I can't ask about this in their support section.


----------



## shropshirelad

BezO said:


> Or organized them on a color wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!


I'd hoped for more colour choice too, hopefully they'll arrive in point update as it's a much requested feature.


----------



## Lukas

rrichard63 said:


> The technical specs say Windows 10 only. Does anyone know whether that means the installer will refuse to install on Windows 7, or only that the product is unsupported on Windows 7.


Yes, you won't be able to start the installer on Windows 7.

It requires Windows 10 or High Sierra.


----------



## Sean J

Great info in that PDF.


S1 can now be a slave to another device via Timecode.
Multiple tracks in notation, so full score should be viewable.
The marker track now lists everything on the left panel.
Set bar offset or frame offset to cursor position

And per SoundonSound, the audio resolution is now highest of any DAW and mastering program.


----------



## Tempfram

scoredfilms said:


> Does S1 v5 let you see a full score?





I think this counts.


----------



## Lukas

scoredfilms said:


> Does S1 v5 let you see a full score? While I trust my ears more than I trust anything in life, I still value the score view for micro and macro information at the same time.


Yes, multi part editing is possible in all three views.






You can use the editor track list to decide which tracks you want to see in the score editor.


----------



## rrichard63

Lukas said:


> Yes, you won't be able to start the installer on Windows 7.
> 
> It requires Windows 10 or High Sierra.


Thanks for the information. It's not good news for me personally, but this day has been inevitable for a couple of years now.


----------



## Sean J

Downloaded

The site still takes a refresh or two, but it's currently up if anyone is still waiting.


----------



## muziksculp

samphony said:


> Be careful what you wish for…



Hmmm.... I don't get it ? Is this a feature that was added in version 5 ?


----------



## Tempfram

Lukas said:


> Yes, multi part editing is possible in all three views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the editor track list to decide which tracks you want to see in the score editor.


I uninstalled Notion. It's more cumbersome than the free MuseScore, now its main selling point is taken away.


----------



## samphony

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm.... I don't get it ? Is this a feature that was added in version 5 ?


Haha 😂! No. I meant that if you wish for it so much it might materialize itself one day!


----------



## Sean J

Tempfram said:


> I uninstalled Notion. It's more cumbersome than the free MuseScore, now its main selling point is taken away.



Notion isn't perfect, but to call it less cumbersome than MuseScore is like saying Ubuntu is less cumbersome than Windows. Neither are perfect, but the user base says a lot about which one has a better UX/UI workflow, depending on the task at least. For composition, Notion has one of the fastest workflows around. Film features, a mixer, handwriting recognition... it had everything Dorico and StaffPad are now doing, early on. It's setup and xml rules for 3rd-party libraries that kill it.

Edit: I didn't mean this as a rude thing at all. I suspect your user needs just differ from mine. Dorico, for me, is extremely cumbersome to make a mock-up with.


----------



## typewriter

Lukas said:


> I don't understand what you mean... "depending on the first chosen keyswitch".



In Synchron Player you have one keyswitch for the (main) articulation, e.g. long notes, and additional keyswitches for subtypes of this articulation, e.g. sustain, soft, marcato, expressivo. Sometimes even another third choice of articulation within a subtype - this is controlled by another controller, not a keyswitch. The available subtypes depend on the articulation, i.s. they are different from main articulation to main articulation.

My guess is that I have to create a keyswitch map per main articulation (long, short etc.) to be able to access the articulation subtypes - but this makes the articulation feature somehow useless because I end up with one instrument track per main articulation.


----------



## Dewdman42

Caleb Joshua said:


> The problem is they say "composition done right" and show the notation page and the keyswitch page but thats not going to work properly for any real setup. I dont understand why it cannot send notes to different midi buses and channels and send cc from the articulation lane. we should ask why when the software is otherwise very nice. I like studio one, it makes me angry. Are they dull or what?



I am still watching StudioOne in the future, but still....it has a lot of growing up to do. This is kind of what they have been doing all along, bringing a lot of cool features, but always just a little short of the target IMHO. $150 is a lot for the upgrade, I will be passing on it, unless it goes on sale eventually then maybe I will, but its not bringing enough thatI need want for me to justify. I bought originally as an experiment and it mostly sits here unused because of the fact it falls s short in a few key areas.... And still they came way short on the articulation management..its really just a barely minimal feature add, after 5+ years of people begging for it and two excellent DAW's out there providing working examples of what people need. I'm not impressed.

The notation looks cool, might be something there. But hey, what about connecting notation articulation to keyswitches? Nada. Notion has a very deep programmable system for configuring how notation can drive keyswitching...S1 should have adopted all of that. Maybe they did and we don't know yet, but they didn't mention anything about it. 

The new live show features is clearly where they put the most time and effort into developing is actually pretty groundbreaking for a DAW. That could attract a lot of users that need that sort of thing, which I do not. 

if the upgrade goes on sale at 50% I'll think about it to play around with it, but honestly..have to pass on S1.5 for now.

Regarding the articulation management, fro those of you that are going to try to use it, you will have to use a scripter plugin to convert keyswitches into either channelizing or CC/PC sender. It can be done. At least what you do get is that you can use a named thing to show you what articulation, by name, is currently in effect...and under the covers it can send a single key switch which you would basically catch in your Plugin scripter and convert to whatever you need it to do. It does improve StudioOne substantially over what it had before..which was nothing. But its pretty disappointing that they only did this, when Notion has a lot of advanced playback stuff they could have adopted into S1.


----------



## BezO

shropshirelad said:


> I'd hoped for more colour choice too, hopefully they'll arrive in point update as it's a much requested feature.


I'm hoping but not hopeful.

Discussions with Presonus reps about features are discouraging.


----------



## easyrider

Can anyone access https://www.jrrshop.com/ ?


----------



## paulmatthew

easyrider said:


> Can anyone access https://www.jrrshop.com/ ?


no


----------



## easyrider

paulmatthew said:


> no



Must be down then...:(


----------



## BezO

easyrider said:


> Can anyone access https://www.jrrshop.com/ ?


No, but I always have issues with their site. I can only see the last 3 items added to my wishlist. Prices shown for wishlist items are often less than when added to the cart. Searches on their site the last few days have been resulting in errors. And they never responded to me when asking about these things.

I've made 1 purchase from them, ironically the competitive crossgrade for S1. I haven't been comfortable since.


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> No, but I always have issues with their site. I can only see the last 3 items added to my wishlist. Prices shown for wishlist items are often less than when added to the cart. Searches on their site the last few days have been resulting in errors. And they never responded to me when asking about these things.
> 
> I've made 1 purchase from them, ironically the competitive crossgrade for S1. I haven't been comfortable since.



just got studio one from pluginboutique. was actually a bit cheaper there...shame the server is having problems with purchases, but i was able to register the software and download ok.


----------



## bbunker

Managed to download but it won't seem to Authorize...anybody else getting lots of errors trying to Online or Offline authorize??


----------



## chocobitz825

bbunker said:


> Managed to download but it won't seem to Authorize...anybody else getting lots of errors trying to Online or Offline authorize??



i just updated now. It wasnt clear at first, but i had to go to my current version and register my new code from there.


----------



## bbunker

I mean it's updated on the website, but in the actual program it gives me a "you need to do this at my.presonus" and on the website doing an offline authorize just crashes the browser and kicks the offline authorizations to 0.


----------



## paulmatthew

easyrider said:


> Must be down then...:(


I think so. I get an error message with 22 lines about vhosts


----------



## chocobitz825

bbunker said:


> I mean it's updated on the website, but in the actual program it gives me a "you need to do this at my.presonus" and on the website doing an offline authorize just crashes the browser and kicks the offline authorizations to 0.



ah, that is strange. i just did it without issue..


----------



## bbunker

bbunker said:


> I mean it's updated on the website, but in the actual program it gives me a "you need to do this at my.presonus" and on the website doing an offline authorize just crashes the browser and kicks the offline authorizations to 0.



and.....reloaded a few more times and then it worked.

I'm thinking the servers are exploding at the moment, so hang in there if it isn't working? Trying to download anything on their Hub fails as well for me...


----------



## easyrider

BezO said:


> No, but I always have issues with their site. I can only see the last 3 items added to my wishlist. Prices shown for wishlist items are often less than when added to the cart. Searches on their site the last few days have been resulting in errors. And they never responded to me when asking about these things.
> 
> I've made 1 purchase from them, ironically the competitive crossgrade for S1. I haven't been comfortable since.



Ive bought stuff from them loads of time flawlessly....


----------



## easyrider

paulmatthew said:


> I think so. I get an error message with 22 lines about vhosts



same..:(


----------



## ynwtf

I'm glad to see so much traffic here for S1. I had a feeling this app was frowned upon here. And now I have a list of names I can bug for when I need help!


----------



## EgM

rrichard63 said:


> The technical specs say Windows 10 only. Does anyone know whether that means the installer will refuse to install on Windows 7, or only that the product is unsupported on Windows 7.
> 
> I can't log in to my Presonus account right now, so I can't ask about this in their support section.




Apparently the installer doesn't run on Win7.

(From a user on Presonus forums)






To be fair to Presonus, they've been reminding users every 4.6x update that it would be the last version to support Win7 & 8.


----------



## paulmatthew

ynwtf said:


> I'm glad to see so much traffic here for S1. I had a feeling this app was frowned upon here. And now I have a list of names I can bug for when I need help!


Haha! I've been dabbling with it off and on for the last year but mostly use Logic and Ableton. Studio One gets better with every major release. I'm most likely going to end up in Studio One at some point , and using Ableton for sound design and loop mangling , warping, and editing.


----------



## BezO

chocobitz825 said:


> just got studio one from pluginboutique. was actually a bit cheaper there...shame the server is having problems with purchases, but i was able to register the software and download ok.


I'll probably hold out for a sale. None of these new features are essential to me.

But yeah, PB is one of my go-tos.


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> I'll probably hold out for a sale. None of these new features are essential to me.
> 
> But yeah, PB is one of my go-tos.



not a bad idea. I mean, studio one 4 is solid enough. I really just wanted MPE support and now that i have that I'm taking the rest as a bonus. I am excited to use sphere though. It will speed up my production with my mixing team abroad.


----------



## Lukas

EgM said:


> Apparently the installer doesn't run on Win7.
> 
> (From a user on Presonus forums)


Yes, as I confirmed before 



typewriter said:


> In Synchron Player you have one keyswitch for the (main) articulation, e.g. long notes, and additional keyswitches for subtypes of this articulation, e.g. sustain, soft, marcato, expressivo. Sometimes even another third choice of articulation within a subtype - this is controlled by another controller, not a keyswitch. The available subtypes depend on the articulation, i.s. they are different from main articulation to main articulation.


Ahh okay, I see. But as I remember this behavior can be customized... so I guess you can change it to have one keyswitch for each distinct articulation? Otherwise that would be quite unflexible. I would never use it this way... I always want one specific controller type to switch articulations. I prefer keyswitches unless there's some advantage to use other ways (CC, Program Changes, Speed, Velocity). And for now, Studio One does not support these kind of "nested" articulations. And as all other libraries provide other ways I don't know why it should.


----------



## Dewdman42

Synchron would be very inconvenient to use without multiple keyswitches per articulation. VIPro also needs at least two keyswitches really... The plugins are very powerful and configurable and yes you can configure it to use a smaller count of keyswitches with just one per articulation...same with Synchron, but it would be dumbing them down in some ways.


----------



## BezO

easyrider said:


> Ive bought stuff from them loads of time flawlessly....


My one purchase was flawless. Do you have any issues that I mentioned though? Are you able to see your entire wishlist? Are the prices always consistent from wishlist to cart?


----------



## wiscoexpat

Can anyone comment on whether the track-delay bug has been corrected with version 5? A fairly well-documented bug has made negative track-delay compensation over 60-70 ms a bit of a mess. I demoed version 4 last month, loaded in Nucleus to do some sketching, and set delay compensation to -250 ms for a legato test-run. It was a sad affair: lots of skipped notes, messy timing, etc. Any progress made on this front in Studio One 5???


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> And still they came way short on the articulation management..its really just a barely minimal feature add



I like you Dewdman, but I respectfully disagree.

Studio One fixed an overall problem with articulation workflow, tying CC's to notes. Cubase lacks this, making the workflow slower. Cubase has more controller flexibility, but Cubase is also edit-redundant as a trade-off.

Steinberg added maps not in v5, but actually in v5.1, and dynamics a year or two later. Dev takes time. While S1 is much younger, they've added things I asked Steinberg to do 8 years ago that they still haven't done. When they do, it's always half-baked for what I want (curves in piano roll, vst monitoring, etc). PreSonus, unlike Steinberg, listens to user priorities via a voting poll. This establishes dev accountability and helps them stay user-oriented. The articulation editor request was added, but was low on the list for a few years. It only climbed to the top around January 2019. I said all last year on VI-Control that it would be in v5.

We all want our idealistic DAW yesterday, so I relate very easily. I've just had too many good experiences with Studio One development compared to Cubase. I respect that it's not for you, of course. I just feel PreSonus has done pretty great with this update. For me, it's not half-baked, but a great step forward.

That said, StaffPad is my composing tool now. I'm just thrilled to see this update as it gives me clean notation in my favorite DAW with articulations. I'll use it in my process for sure.


----------



## Lukas

wiscoexpat said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the track-delay bug has been corrected with version 5? A fairly well-documented bug has made negative track-delay compensation over 60-70 ms a bit of a mess.


The track delay issue hasn't been solved yet. But PreSonus is aware of it and I'm confident they will fix it in an upcoming update.



scoredfilms said:


> Studio One fixed an overall problem with articulation workflow, tying CC's to notes


CCs (part automation) are not tied to notes. But you now can select automation data with the notes and move/copy/... them together. There's a new option which will select CC automation data automatically when you select notes.


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> ...without multiple keyswitches per articulation...but it would be dumbing them down in some ways.



This isn't an olive branch. You're still crazy about S1 

But... I agree here and feel this is understated. The more I used Spitfire, then tried to make VSL behave more like it, I realized just how much has gone into Spitfire and just how RAW VSL is, yet extremely capable their software can make their libraries. To make the most use of anything VSL, I'd say multiple keyswitches per articulation is a minimum at very least. Edit: Speed, velocity-triggered... deep triggering settings are advisable to get the most of it.



wiscoexpat said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the track-delay bug has been corrected with version 5?



Looks like it hasn't yet. Just tested it with a problem. Have you submitted a ticket on it? Voting is good, but for solid issues like this, they welcome tickets and I find that things are addressed faster that way. The voting forum is mostly best for feature requests.


----------



## EgM

Undocumented new option concerning save times with big templates or lots of tracks. Saves ~500 tracks with vep plugins on each in 2 or 3 seconds. This alone makes this update worthwhile for me 





__





Studio One 5 - New save option


Howdy! Been checking Studio One 5 for a few minutes and noticed this awesome new save option for people like me who have huge templates and horrible save times. Saving with it on doesn't re-save plugin parameters that haven't been modified so you can expect templates of ~500 tracks to save...




vi-control.net


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

I think one of S1's developers described his product the best: "Studio One does everything what other DAWs do, but with fewer actions".
I would also add that S1 is not as "flow-breaker" as the rest of major DAWs. After switching to S1, I remember days working in other DAWs, as a nightmare.


----------



## chocobitz825

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> I think one of S1's developers described his product the best: "Studio One does everything what other DAWs do, but with fewer actions".
> I would also add that S1 is not as "flow-breaker" as the rest of major DAWs. After switching to S1 I remember days, working in other DAWs, as a nightmare.



ugh..memories of all the pull down menus


----------



## Dewdman42

scoredfilms said:


> I like you Dewdman, but I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Studio One fixed an overall problem with articulation workflow, tying CC's to notes. Cubase lacks this, making the workflow slower. Cubase has more controller flexibility, but Cubase is also edit-redundant as a trade-off.



Perhaps you can elaborate on what you mean here? From what I can see S1 did not add support for CC based articulation switches. Cubase absolutely can do that, not only in expression maps but also in note expressions.




> Steinberg added maps not in v5, but actually in v5.1, and dynamics a year or two later. Dev takes time. While S1 is much younger, they've added things I asked Steinberg to do 8 years ago that they still haven't done. When they do, it's always half-baked for what I want (curves in piano roll, vst monitoring, etc). PreSonus, unlike Steinberg, listens to user priorities via a voting poll. This establishes dev accountability and helps them stay user-oriented. The articulation editor request was added, but was low on the list for a few years. It only climbed to the top around January 2019. I said all last year on VI-Control that it would be in v5.



ra ra. Well we see things differently. As I said, I am watching S1 also...but they aren't there yet. That's all I'm saying. Calm down.



> We all want our idealistic DAW yesterday, so I relate very easily. I've just had too many good experiences with Studio One development compared to Cubase. I respect that it's not for you, of course. I just feel PreSonus has done pretty great with this update. For me, it's not half-baked, but a great step forward.



As I said before, they made a big stride with the live performance aspects. I think they took only a baby steps towards articulation management. We are of course a forum full of opinions and you are entitled to your own, as I am.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

chocobitz825 said:


> ugh..memories of all the pull down menus


And fallen ideas.


----------



## Tempfram

scoredfilms said:


> Neither are perfect, but the user base says a lot about which one has a better UX/UI workflow, depending on the task at least.


Does Notion have a large user base? My impression was that it was the smallest of all popular score writers.



> For composition, Notion has one of the fastest workflows around. Film features, a mixer, handwriting recognition... it had everything Dorico and StaffPad are now doing, early on. It's setup and xml rules for 3rd-party libraries that kill it.


Other than handwriting recognition I thought all that was supposed to be done in the DAW.

For putting down notes, Notion's main (score) interface and fonts look sloppy and hard to read compared to MuseScore. Its basic tool palettes are also all over the place (and hidden under multiple levels).

MuseScore lets you hear the stuff you have down, and also plays the note as soon as you place it. Notion requires a multi-gigabyte download and additional selecting each time you want to play something.


----------



## muziksculp

Do the extra downloads that come with Studio One Pro 5 add lots of new content to what was included in version 4 ? 

So, Basically, I'm trying to decide if it is worth downloading the version 5 additional content if I have version 4 extra content already installed ?


----------



## Dewdman42

as of today, Notion's playback engine is way way way ahead of MuseScore. No comparison. 

Notion is quite simple to use compared to the big notational programs...muse score is also quite simple to enter music...

Notion has very poor printed output in comparison to MuseScore.

Notion has extremely advanced playback capabilities, perhaps better then any other notational program at this point, but hasn't really been utilized by many people and you don't hear much about it. When it first came out, it was the easiest way to score something and hear an orchestra play it. You also have the capability to modify the midi performance compared to the notated, etc. You don't hear many people using it because its printed output is simply mediocre at best and bottom line that is why most people want to use a notational program.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> Do the extra downloads that come with Studio One Pro 5 add lots of new content to what was included in version 4 ?
> 
> So, Basically, I'm trying to decide if it is worth downloading the version 5 additional content if I have version 4 extra content already installed ?


You don't need to re-download any soundsets. They haven't changed with Studio One 5, it's the same content. Presets (for Studio One's instruments and effects) will be installed during Studio One installation automatically.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> You don't need to re-download any soundsets. They haven't changed with Studio One 5, it's the same content. Presets (for Studio One's instruments and effects) will be installed during Studio One installation automatically.



Thanks for the helpful feedback.


----------



## BezO

scoredfilms said:


> ...PreSonus, unlike Steinberg, listens to user priorities via a voting poll. This establishes dev accountability and helps them stay user-oriented...


This is good and bad. Users tend to focus on major, missing features. Smaller but useful workflow enhancements get very little support on Q&A, and it shows in Presonus' development.

Minor thing to most, obviously, but something as basic as stereo panning may never make the cut. Needing a plugin for this is... odd? And there are a lot of missing basics like this that S1 users seem to be OK with. Feels like a turbo charged car with manual windows.


----------



## wiscoexpat

Lukas said:


> The track delay issue hasn't been solved yet. But PreSonus is aware of it and I'm confident they will fix it in an upcoming update.





scoredfilms said:


> Looks like it hasn't yet. Just tested it with a problem. Have you submitted a ticket on it? Voting is good, but for solid issues like this, they welcome tickets and I find that things are addressed faster that way. The voting forum is mostly best for feature requests.



Thanks for the quick replies, all. I haven't submitted a ticket regarding the issue as I'm not actually a Studio One license holder—I've simply dabbled with the demo, then did some research when I independently stumbled upon the bug.

I do hope they rectify the bug in an upcoming update. As a long-time Logic user who's never fallen completely in love with Logic, Studio One's demo really struck a chord with me. I love its feel, layout, workflow... plus not being tied to the Apple ecosystem is a big plus, I think. (I'm not knocking Apple here—my computers and gadgets are ALL Apple, but maybe they won't always be, you know?) And now S1 has key switch integration, to top it all off.

But Nucleus is currently my go-to sketch library, and anyone who's used Nucleus knows that utilizing delay compensation is an absolute must to get the most out of it. Logic, for all its quirks, handles this flawlessly. So until Presonus corrects this bug, I'll sadly be looking on from the sidelines, wishing I could say goodbye to drop-down menus, too, haha...


----------



## Lukas

BezO said:


> This is good and bad. Users tend to focus on major, missing features. Smaller but useful workflow enhancements get very little support on Q&A, and it shows in Presonus' development.
> 
> Minor thing to most, obviously, but something as basic as stereo panning may never make the cut. Needing a plugin for this is... odd? And there are a lot of missing basics like this that S1 users seem to be OK with. Feels like a turbo charged car with manual windows.


That's not true actually. Studio One doesn't focus on major missing features in general. Of course a major release like 5.0 has to cover some bigger features but there have always been many small workflow improvements and enhancements... also in this release.


----------



## muziksculp

What's the issue/bug with the track-delay for negative values ? inaccurate ? or ... ?


----------



## wiscoexpat

muziksculp said:


> What's the issue/bug with the track-delay for negative values ? inaccurate ? or ... ?



Yeah, when negative track-delay compensation rises above 60-70 ms, give or take, during playback you'll experience really wonky timing. This includes dropped notes, choppy rhythms, and the like. I'm only a hobbyist, but for me it renders the application unusable, as I lean heavily on track-delay compensation in my workflow. I typically delay by anywhere from 125-250 ms, depending upon the Nucleus patch I'm using, and Studio One goes glitchy on me every time, unfortunately.


----------



## Dewdman42

wiscoexpat said:


> But Nucleus is currently my go-to sketch library, and anyone who's used Nucleus knows that utilizing delay compensation is an absolute must to get the most out of it. Logic, for all its quirks, handles this flawlessly. So until Presonus corrects this bug, I'll sadly be looking on from the sidelines,



On this note, one thing you can do, is check out the freely available plugin from Expert Sleepers called Latency Fixer. You put it on a track and it will basically report latency to the host without actually adding any delay. Its basically reporting the latency that the Nucleus instrument is creating without reporting. So this reports it and Plugin Delay Compensation should take care of the rest, you don't have to mess around with negative track delays at all with this approach.

Its free, check it out, might help you.


----------



## Tempfram

Dewdman42 said:


> as of today, Notion's playback engine is way way way ahead of MuseScore. No comparison.


I didn't say otherwise.



> Notion is *quite simple to use* compared to the big notational programs...muse score is also quite simple to enter music...


Don't know what that means.
I was saying the sheets in Notion look like floating objects against a grey background. The way they did the graphics and the lack of solid side panels contribute to this.

The 'modes' that they decided to design the program around completely disrupt my user experience. Especially when it keeps hiding/un-hiding the note input palette.
The buttons on the black toolbar at the top aren't useful for standard mouse-based note input either, a lot of important functions are also relegated to the narrow system toolbar at the top.


----------



## Dewdman42

hint: learn the key commands.


----------



## wiscoexpat

Dewdman42 said:


> On this note, one thing you can do, is check out the freely available plugin from Expert Sleepers called Latency Fixer.



I'll give it a try... thanks for the tip!


----------



## muziksculp

wiscoexpat said:


> I'll give it a try... thanks for the tip!



Just checked their website, couldn't find a download for it.


----------



## Dewdman42

They are a little confusing. Their description page doesn't have a link and they have one large download page with all their plugins, including latency fixer:









Expert Sleepers - Legacy Downloads







www.expert-sleepers.co.uk





_make sure you download the short user manual and read it also. Note that DAW's generally don't support you being able to change the reported latency after loading a plugin. So what you have to do with LatencyFixer is adjust the latency slider and then reload the plugin to the channel strip to make the new latency value effective._


----------



## muziksculp

OK, I found it under their Legacy Downloads

Here : https://www.expert-sleepers.co.uk/legacy_downloads.html


----------



## Dewdman42

ps - another similar plugin that is also free is one from Voxengo called Latency Delay I believe. But I prefer Expert Sleepers because Voxengo's is a little confusing the way it works: it works by adding actual delay, a fixed amount and reporting that delay as latency to the host, and then you configure how much of that added delay you specifically don't want added. More confusing really but sometimes that has its uses, so mentioning it here. 









Features & Compatibility - Voxengo Latency Delay free - Voxengo


Feature list and compatibility information of Voxengo Latency Delay - Audio Latency Compensation Plugin




www.voxengo.com






Either plugin can help solve some of these problems and they are free.


----------



## muziksculp

Looks like Latency Fixer is only available as a 32-bit VST for Windows.


----------



## Dewdman42

yea, its worth a request to the author. Anyway, on windows check out Voxengo's Latency Delay.

I am actually 80% done with a cross platform plugin that does what both of them do and more configurable, based on JUCE...basically just a more complete solution. When its done it will be free, but no timeline for that, sorry.


----------



## BezO

Lukas said:


> That's not true actually. Studio One doesn't focus on major missing features in general. Of course a major release like 5.0 has to cover some bigger features but there have always been many small workflow improvements and enhancements... also in this release.


I guess I'm just unlucky, wanting things that are lesser priorities. But is stereo panning not level one mixing? How is that not a thing in 2020?

The folder limitations in the console with VI instruments? Multi-out routing saved with loops but not presets? No color wheel & so little contrast between colors? ...

Like scoredfilms said above, "We all want our idealistic DAW yesterday". I'm just one of those still waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## bbunker

Pretty profoundly disappointed at the moment. Takes about 3-4 minutes to just insert an instance of VE Pro 7 as a VST3. So - just to connect with the slave computer's VEP is going to take me about an hour. Not sure how this is going to be even vaguely usable in that state...


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> I guess I'm just unlucky, wanting things that are lesser priorities. But is stereo panning not level one mixing? How is that not a thing in 2020?
> 
> The folder limitations in the console with VI instruments? Multi-out routing saved with loops but not presets? No color wheel & so little contrast between colors? ...
> 
> Like scoredfilms said above, "We all want our idealistic DAW yesterday". I'm just one of those still waiting until tomorrow.



curious

folder limitations?


----------



## Lukas

bbunker said:


> Pretty profoundly disappointed at the moment. Takes about 3-4 minutes to just insert an instance of VE Pro 7 as a VST3. So - just to connect with the slave computer's VEP is going to take me about an hour. Not sure how this is going to be even vaguely usable in that state...


What? I can't confirm this. This takes less than two seconds at the first time here and less then a second at every other time. VE Pro 7 and Studio One 5.


----------



## BezO

chocobitz825 said:


> curious
> 
> folder limitations?


You can't put a VI and it's multi-output channels in a folder - unless - you create a multi-instrument. Unfortunately for me, the multi instrument hides my instance of Komplete from my Komplete Kontrol that I rely heavily on. Not an option for me.

It's another case of the ability being there, but only with a work around. Why not make it available to "regular" instruments?


----------



## bbunker

Lukas said:


> What? I can't confirm this. This takes less than two seconds at the first time here and less then a second at every other time. VE Pro 7 and Studio One 5.



Lucky me, then. VE Pro 7 and Studio One 5 here, too - and it's doing it every time I drag it over, after a restart, on fresh new files or when I load an existing one. Just to confirm - you're doing the VST3 version, not the 16-midi-channel VST2?


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> You can't put a VI and it's multi-output channels in a folder - unless - you create a multi-instrument. Unfortunately for me, the multi instrument hides my instance of Komplete from my Komplete Kontrol that I rely heavily on. Not an option for me.
> 
> It's another case of the ability being there, but only with a work around. Why not make it available to "regular" instruments?



ah i see what you mean. I was able to confirm that the folders dont work, but komplete works on komplete kontrol for me when its in a multi-instrument set up...


----------



## maestro2be

Are you all successfully able to run this right next to your v4 without issues?

Any of you that had the crash on startup or crash on exit/freeze and had to force quit see it resolved in this new version?


----------



## BezO

chocobitz825 said:


> ah i see what you mean. I was able to confirm that the folders dont work, but komplete works on komplete kontrol for me when its in a multi-instrument set up...


Hmmm... hopefully I'm about to learn something. Are you saying that your KK sees the Komplete instance when it's within S1's multi-instrument? You mind giving me a step-by-step how you set up the multi-instrument?

My KK screens do the midi mode thing when I select a multi-instrument track like it does when selecting a non-Komplete track.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Surprising amount of chatter here about S1 - wouldn’t have expected it given the domination of Logic and Cubase in this space. Pretty cool to see! Not sure if S1 offers much to existing Logic and Cubase users for orchestral work given how mature and robust those are, but certainly cool to have more viable options.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Surprising amount of chatter here about S1 - wouldn’t have expected it given the domination of Logic and Cubase in this space. Pretty cool to see! Not sure if S1 offers much to existing Logic and Cubase users for orchestral work given how mature and robust those are, but certainly cool to have more viable options.



One of Studio One's strengths that made me switch from Cubase a couple years ago is it's wonderful Workflow ! 

I think that's the most important feature for me in a DAW. Studio One just fits the way I logically think, other DAWs such as Cubase, Logic, ..etc. always felt logically odd when it came to general workflow. They felt like I'm wearing someone else's shoes.


----------



## Sean J

Some things worth sharing here:

*Demo's & shortcuts:*

For those of you who are demoing S1, under the "Studio One" menu, click Keyboard Shortcuts. As shown below, there are presets to make S1's shortcuts match Cubase, Logic, ProTools, Cakewalk, and the ability to import/export.

*Outdoor-friendly colors & icons:*

As a Surface Book user, I've evolved from the Zimmer-like caveman mentality. I'm a new man. But outdoors, dark themes are terrible. Being able to switch it up is useful. A quick slide on the Luminance slider revealed that S1 is actually quite outdoor friendly for visibility. The icons all swapped black and white, and the black borders make it easy to see over the background. It's even more visible than Office and some Windows features are in daylight. Just a little icing on the cake. 








*Custom Runs / Tuplets:*

It's also worth noting that you can create a 20 note run via a custom Tuplet option. A lot of DAWs really fall short here in the piano roll IMHO, so yeah... I'm liking S1 5 a lot right now.


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> Perhaps you can elaborate on what you mean here? From what I can see S1 did not add support for CC based articulation switches.



Sorry, I didn't see that you asked this until now. I was referring to the automation being able to lock to notes for editing, as someone else had replied to me on.



Dewdman42 said:


> That's all I'm saying. Calm down.



Well, you've just inspired me. I want a shirt that says "Keep Calm and use StaffPad."



Dewdman42 said:


> I think they took only a baby steps towards articulation management.



Well, I don't think it was a massively competitive change on it's own. So I see your point completely. I just didn't think it was a pitiful effort either. What they've done, with the notation, has come together really well and with simplicity. I trust improvements will come, so I'm happy enough for now is all. Your point is well taken though.


----------



## GtrString

Tbh I found myself looking at Cubase and Logic after the presentation. I dont think these daws stand much apart. The introduction of the subscription service option threw me off quite a bit..


----------



## Dewdman42

What is the feature you speak of about locking automation to notes?


----------



## Mucusman

GtrString said:


> The introduction of the subscription service option threw me off quite a bit..


Me, too. It came across to me, at least initially, as a cash-grab. I tend to upgrade during sales, and paid $62 to upgrade to S1 Pro 4 from version 3 two years ago. Over two years, that's $30/year. But via subscription, now they want $164/year. For me, no dice. 

However, because I've purchased PreSonus hardware, they've thrown in a free 4-month trial (that's pretty generous). I'll now check out some of the minor add-ons I've never looked into, and am now able to play with S1 5. (FYI: It took me a while to figure out to how redeem the offer; I needed to look at my Artist license information on my.presonus.com, and it the link to my special offer was burried there on that page). 

It's similar to EastWest's subscription plan, I guess. A fantastic try-before-you-buy option for folks checking out PreSonus (or EastWest) for the first time. In the long-term, if you know what you want, usually subscriptions aren't financially wise for a tinkerer like I.


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> Hmmm... hopefully I'm about to learn something. Are you saying that your KK sees the Komplete instance when it's within S1's multi-instrument? You mind giving me a step-by-step how you set up the multi-instrument?
> 
> My KK screens do the midi mode thing when I select a multi-instrument track like it does when selecting a non-Komplete track.



I set up a multi-instrument with Komplete. in this case I grouped Presence XT since its lightweight and then turn it off/bypass. It starts up on midi mode by default on the midi controller, but when I press the plug-in or Browser buttons it switches to the standard Komplete Kontrol interface on the control


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> What is the feature you speak of about locking automation to notes?



Sorry, I mentioned it without much info, but I've set this to start where its demoed.



It was very brief and at the end. But with the toolbar button toggled, moving notes will move your crescendo simultaneously, or whatever CC you're working with at the moment.


----------



## chocobitz825

slightly quick tip for anyone who was previously using the drum pitchnames for their keyswitches.

I think it might actually be quicker to copy all of the picthlist files from your "Pitch Name" folder and paste them into the Keyswitch folder. Open the files in a text editor, and change the "Music.PitchName" name parts into "Attributes". For mac you can do this is textedit, using the find and replace function.

rename the title if neccessary and headersStart and End marks of the file from "Music.PitchNameList" to "Music.KeySwitchList". Rename the file itself from .pitchlist to .keyswitch. EDIT: After making edits to the files, refresh the instruments list in the browser and it will rescan all the pitchname/keyswtich files too.


----------



## BezO

GtrString said:


> Tbh I found myself looking at Cubase and Logic after the presentation. I dont think these daws stand much apart. The introduction of the subscription service option threw me off quite a bit..


My same 2 alternatives.

I have Logic but have 1 major issue with it, it's clumsiness with external sequencers. Aside from that, Logic is solid for me with a few minor annoyances. Unfortunately, I use an MPC for 30-40% of the stuff I do, and Logic is not friendly with it.

I don't own Cubase but have been researching it via vids and questioning willing users. The mixer is the major draw so far, looking like it's perfect for my needs. I wish S1 would just copy it. Finding out what I need from the arranger and the general composing workflow has been challenging.

I like S1's feature set the best, which is what drew me to it. Where I have 1 major issue with Logic, S1 provides a long list of minor annoyances making it hard to get comfortable with. And I'm having some stability issues that I imagine will never be addressed on v4.

I'm going to wait for a sale on the S1 upgrade while I continue to research Cubase and eventually demo it. And I still haven't done anything serious in Logic since it's update, so maybe I'll revisit it.


----------



## BezO

chocobitz825 said:


> I set up a multi-instrument with Komplete. in this case I grouped Presence XT since its lightweight and then turn it off/bypass. It starts up on midi mode by default on the midi controller, but when I press the plug-in or Browser buttons it switches to the standard Komplete Kontrol interface on the control


Sweet! I'll try your method. I had been removing the unneeded instrument from the multi-instrument, following the instructions in a YT vid. And though I'm sure I would've tried switching to the KK mode, I don't remember doing so.

Thanks


----------



## chocobitz825

BezO said:


> Sweet! I'll try your method. I had been removing the unneeded instrument from the multi-instrument. And though I'm sure I would've tried switching to the KK mode, I don't remember doing so.



Just checked, and it works even if you delete the other instrument in the multi. Just need to manually switch the midi controller back to Plug-in/Browser mode.


----------



## Dewdman42

scoredfilms said:


> Sorry, I mentioned it without much info, but I've set this to start where its demoed.
> 
> 
> 
> It was very brief and at the end. But with the toolbar button toggled, moving notes will move your crescendo simultaneously, or whatever CC you're working with at the moment.




i will check out the manual thanks for pointing that out. Thst could be useful. fyi in cubase accomplishes thst sort of thing with note expressions.

but this appears to be able to lock automation to notes after the fact without having to explicitly attaching them permanently like note expressions. You basically just lock it long enough to move the notes and drag the automation with the notes. Interesting.


----------



## gyprock

scoredfilms said:


> Sorry, I mentioned it without much info, but I've set this to start where its demoed.
> 
> 
> 
> It was very brief and at the end. But with the toolbar button toggled, moving notes will move your crescendo simultaneously, or whatever CC you're working with at the moment.



I noticed in the score editor that you can add dynamics and accents via the symbol panel on the left. Are these simply scripts (derived from Notion) that control volume, attack, legato etc so they work on any midi instrument loaded whether it is from a Kontakt or a Presonus instrument?

I assume that the above are attached to the note so if you move the note in the piano roll they move alongside.

If you use the articulation lane, what's the relationship between the symbols and the keyswitches? Can they be mapped so that a slur symbol, for instance, will trigger a legato sample? If so, will the keyswitch be automatically added to the articulation lane? The same question relates to all the other symbols e.g. a trill would normally be a script unless a keyswitch is mapped that triggers a trill sample.


----------



## Shagal

Is the site still down? I'm not able to register S15


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Mucusman said:


> Me, too. It came across to me, at least initially, as a cash-grab. I tend to upgrade during sales, and paid $62 to upgrade to S1 Pro 4 from version 3 two years ago. Over two years, that's $30/year. But via subscription, now they want $164/year. For me, no dice.
> 
> However, because I've purchased PreSonus hardware, they've thrown in a free 4-month trial (that's pretty generous). I'll now check out some of the minor add-ons I've never looked into, and am now able to play with S1 5. (FYI: It took me a while to figure out to how redeem the offer; I needed to look at my Artist license information on my.presonus.com, and it the link to my special offer was burried there on that page).
> 
> It's similar to EastWest's subscription plan, I guess. A fantastic try-before-you-buy option for folks checking out PreSonus (or EastWest) for the first time. In the long-term, if you know what you want, usually subscriptions aren't financially wise for a tinkerer like I.


It's not just S1 subscription - you get all PreSonus "virtual products"; 30GB cloud(100 for 3$ per month); professional exchange service; access to all kinds of events, gifts and giveaways, tutorials, chats with professionals and so on. It's the entire "music world" for 160$ per year. And btw, almost all of that integrated into your daw(you even have a new option "Bounce to Sphere" directly).

And all of that is just an option - as they said, you still can buy S1(and the rest of their products) as usually, for the same price, and this will never change - you always will be able to buy it by the old way.

Speaking of prices. It seems PreSonus took this "2 years major" approach, where they release new major version every ~2 years. It means you basically get an update of Pro version for 80$ per year. It's 6.(6)$ per month. Now look at price plans and strategies of ProTools and Cubase.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Jonny made a video about the Sphere. Really good overview of the possibilities.


----------



## Neutron Star

Shagal said:


> Is the site still down? I'm not able to register S15


I purchased an upgrade. Received confirmation of it from Presonus. However, there is nothing in my account to download. Non of the links work for creating a ticket. So now left in limbo........ I would wait a week, or more, before trying to buy anything as the website servers are dysfunctional at the moment.


----------



## easyrider

Neutron Star said:


> I purchased an upgrade. Received confirmation of it from Presonus. However, there is nothing in my account to download. Non of the links work for creating a ticket. So now left in limbo........ I would wait a week, or more, before trying to buy anything as the website servers are dysfunctional at the moment.




Thanks for the heads up


----------



## W Ackerman

Neutron Star said:


> I purchased an upgrade. Received confirmation of it from Presonus. However, there is nothing in my account to download. Non of the links work for creating a ticket. So now left in limbo........ I would wait a week, or more, before trying to buy anything as the website servers are dysfunctional at the moment.


I was experiencing the same problem. One thing to check: All of your purchases are bound to the account name. Somehow I managed to purchase and register products over the years using 2 different account/email names. Make sure you are logged into the PreSonus site using the email to which the confirmation was sent. When I did that all was fine.


----------



## Shagal

Neutron Star said:


> I purchased an upgrade. Received confirmation of it from Presonus. However, there is nothing in my account to download. Non of the links work for creating a ticket. So now left in limbo........ I would wait a week, or more, before trying to buy anything as the website servers are dysfunctional at the moment.


Figured it out!

Go to „my Products“
Click the latest studio One Version you purchased
Green button appears with „Upgrade“
Click it, enter your key and the fun begins!
There you go, happy recording!


----------



## Neutron Star

Shagal said:


> Figured it out!
> 
> Go to „my Products“
> Click the latest studio One Version you purchased
> Green button appears with „Upgrade“
> Click it, enter your key and the fun begins!
> There you go, happy recording!


Its not even on my list of purchased items. It kept saying you need to enter a product key. Which i have. I did not think it had registered. However, i received an email confirming my registration. I have just received an email confirming my membership to sphere a few minutes ago, and my upgrade to artist. Neither of which are applicable to me. I think its just having a bit of a melt down at the moment.


----------



## GtrString

I will upgrade, there are some nice additions, and you also get updates for the next long time. Studio One updates are very cool, and can be like a new version every time. So Im good. 

I just feel uneasy about the Sphere thing, that the company now will be thinking about strategies on how to put more value into the Sphere ect, and spend time on that shI* In the end its not going to bring more user value into the regular studio one versions.


----------



## chocobitz825

GtrString said:


> I will upgrade, there are some nice additions, and you also get updates for the next long time. Studio One updates are very cool, and can be like a new version every time. So Im good.
> 
> I just feel uneasy about the Sphere thing, that the company now will be thinking about strategies on how to put more value into the Sphere ect, and spend time on that shI* In the end its not going to bring more user value into the regular studio one versions.



i view it the other way...feels like they'll take that revenue and put it into more and more innovation.


----------



## Themisto

GtrString said:


> I will upgrade, there are some nice additions, and you also get updates for the next long time. Studio One updates are very cool, and can be like a new version every time. So Im good.
> 
> I just feel uneasy about the Sphere thing, that the company now will be thinking about strategies on how to put more value into the Sphere ect, and spend time on that shI* In the end its not going to bring more user value into the regular studio one versions.



I was thinking along the same lines, now they have sphere they can easily add things to it which may have previously gone into S1 Pro.

Dunno, just not a fan of subscription for software.

Andrew.


----------



## madfloyd

Lukas said:


> I uploaded some of these maps (Spitfire Audio libraries, Eduardo Tarilonte - Forest Kingdom, ERA II, Chris Hein, Metropolis ARK I) to PreSonus Exchange so anyone who has the same library can download these keyswitch lists.



I don't see these. There seems to only be a total of 13 articulations on Presonus Exchange.


----------



## GtrString

chocobitz825 said:


> i view it the other way...feels like they'll take that revenue and put it into more and more innovation.



But there is nothing new in the cloud, its just more of the same, in a gross salesman kind of way.. think about it.. 180$ a year, just for using this shI*, if you end subscription, you have nothing. But if you buy the programme once, you can go offline and use it for the rest of your life.. despite ww3


----------



## chocobitz825

madfloyd said:


> I don't see these. There seems to only be a total of 13 articulations on Presonus Exchange.



Seems like exchange is acting up but I threw up a bunch of keyswitch maps and I'll keep adding more. I think there are 29 keyswitches up so far between 3 users. Hopefully this helps folks out. I didnt realize you could share macro page too. I have some pages of Keyswitch macros as well.


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman,

Last night, the point about moving automation opened up a few more discoveries into how the notation and note editing work now. There's pros and cons, especially relating to other DAWs/notation. My first point replies to you. The rest is just worth posting here.

*Automation moving w/ notes in S1:*

StaffPad moves all automation, not just what's visible for editing. Studio One is slightly less ideal by editing only the visible CC, but it's still handy. You could just move the entire event like in any DAW. So there's obviously still a way to move all CC's if needed. I was unaware of Cubase's method. It's the least automatic of the 3, so I'm not a fan. S1 is is more "on the fly", but StaffPad is best IMHO. Tying all data points together makes the user experience 100% musical without redundancy.

*Hairpins and automation:*

Studio One doesn't draw a CC when you add a hairpin. StaffPad and Dorico do this. To be fair to PreSonus, Dorico just barely added this too and it was added in phases. There's no doubt this will be added once people use it more, probably sooner than later. Still worth noting. Selecting alternative symbols in the left panel is much slower than using my pen in StaffPad. A faster method, like right clicking, would help make this feel faster.

*A Notation-DAW advantage:*

The track list on the left, with notation, is great for viewing just strings, just winds, etc. This design is much faster than a dropdown box. Dorico, Notion, Finale, even some DAWs... the list is just faster.

*Touch screen Drawback:*

You can't pinch to zoom in notation. The bar numbers at the top are in a header like a mini-lane. You can use a mouse to click and drag up/down to adjust zoom, but with a slider on bottom that feels like redundant UI. I'd rather have pinch to zoom.


----------



## Sean J

gyprock said:


> what's the relationship between the [notation] symbols and the keyswitches?



There isn't one.

This is the biggest drawback so far. On a list of things relating to how notation has been added, I'd say 90% of it is quite seamless. Well done! But... in hindsight I do have to agree that this is missing. I've added a feature request.

*Feature Request to vote on:*




__





Link Score to the Piano-Roll = (Hairpin, KeySwitch, etc) - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


PreSonus, The notation is utterly brilliant, but please tie 2 things together. If I add a ... pre-mapped sample libraries with these added! -Sean



answers.presonus.com





Hairpins should draw a CC curve
Techniques should add to a note, and Piano-Roll keyswitch.
Hopefully we can get some attention to this early on. The sooner they add this, the better!


----------



## Lukas

scoredfilms said:


> StaffPad moves all automation, not just what's visible for editing. Studio One is slightly less ideal by editing only the visible CC, but it's still handy. You could just move the entire event like in any DAW. So there's obviously still a way to move all CC's if needed. I was unaware of Cubase's method. It's the least automatic of the 3, so I'm not a fan. S1 is is more "on the fly", but StaffPad is best IMHO. Tying all data points together makes the user experience 100% musical without redundancy.


That's by design. You don't always want to move/remove/copy ALL automation and if you don't see certain automation it's likely to accidentally change something. If you want automation to be affected, make it visible. I want to see what I'm editing.



scoredfilms said:


> You can't pinch to zoom in notation. The bar numbers at the top are in a header like a mini-lane. You can use a mouse to click and drag up/down to adjust zoom, but with a slider on bottom that feels like redundant UI. I'd rather have pinch to zoom.


Good idea. Add a feature request for that.


----------



## Dewdman42

What did you mean by this?:



scoredfilms said:


> I was unaware of Cubase's method. It's the least automatic of the 3, so I'm not a fan.



If you create a note expression in Cubase, then its purely automatic, move the note anywhere you want, copy it, or anything, and all the curves (there can be multiple), contained in the note expression will move along with it completely. Its completely automatic.

I don't see S1 as being "automatic" at all, quite the opposite, but what I think about S1 is that you don't have to plan for it by going out of your way to create a note expression, you can just make your CC and automation curves in normal lanes...then later if you want to move a note, you can enable the lock mode (that's the non-automatic step) long enough to move notes and hopefully it will drag related automation curves along with it until you unlock it again, presuming you want that. The way I would compare is that Cubase is more automatic, S1 is more adhoc. Pros and cons either way.



> *Hairpins and automation:*
> 
> Studio One doesn't draw a CC when you add a hairpin. StaffPad and Dorico do this. To be fair to PreSonus, Dorico just barely added this too and it was added in phases. There's no doubt this will be added once people use it more, probably sooner than later. Still worth noting. Selecting alternative symbols in the left panel is much slower than using my pen in StaffPad. A faster method, like right clicking, would help make this feel faster.



My impression is that they brought in excellent notation relative to other DAW's out there. However, its still kind of separated, its not fully integrated. In other words, as you said, the hairpins and what not are separated from the CC lanes.. Hopefully they will integrate it more in the future we shall see. Notion has an incredible rules based playback engine, that few people even know about much less make use of. its a bit complicated too, but very powerful. So notion has the capability of very nuanced translation from notation to playback. It looks to me that they brought a subset of that capability into S1 perhaps, but its not yet integrated with the normal midi editor of the sequencer..

As you pointed out Dorico integrates it better. As does Notion by the way. As does Overture5 also. Its still half baked in S1 sorry to say.

As you just pointed out in follow up post, the keyswitching is also not integrated with scoring yet apparently. So basically they need to much more tightly integrate notation with the midi DAW tracks. The keyswitching itself is really not very well thought through, I mean they assume only a single keyswitch will be needed for every articulation, they assume no channelizing is needed, they assume you don't need chords with different articulations on each voice of the chord, etc. Very simplistic in and of itself, and if you look at notation, from the get go it will need to be able to do much more fine grained control over keyswitching then that if you want to tie keyswitching into notation. In my view they are not in touch at all with the challenges that composers have been working through for the past 5+ years and missed the target. as you keep saying, hopefully they will correct the ship in future updates.

I do like that they have any notation at all, and it looks to be quite good compared to most DAW's! Its a step in the right direction, hopefully it will improve. But right now I would frankly want any and all notation based playback stuff turned off...and I would want to manually edit that in the DAW entirely with no interference from the notation based articulations and hairpins.


----------



## wonder6oy

BezO said:


> This is good and bad. Users tend to focus on major, missing features. Smaller but useful workflow enhancements get very little support on Q&A, and it shows in Presonus' development.
> 
> Minor thing to most, obviously, but something as basic as stereo panning may never make the cut. Needing a plugin for this is... odd? And there are a lot of missing basics like this that S1 users seem to be OK with. Feels like a turbo charged car with manual windows.



THIS exactly. Do you mind if I use this quote elsewhere?


----------



## Mucusman

I successfully uploaded some keyswitch files to Presonus Exchange this morning for several ARK 1 (SINE) instruments and BBCSO (Core) strings. I kept mine tied to the default keys; I downloaded someone's SSW keyswitches and they were all pitched up, which didn't work for me. 

Initial impressions of the addition of the keyswitch lane in Studio One 5 is favorable, but I can already see some areas where improvements would be helpful.


----------



## Lukas

Mucusman said:


> but I can already see some areas where improvements would be helpful.


For example...?


----------



## Mucusman

Most of the things I've disliked have been in the process of setting up keyswitches. First, opening up the keyswitch editor makes all other open windows in Studio One unavailable -- the focus is only on the keyswitch editor. This makes it hard to toggle back and forth to see the virtual instrument's keyswitches I need to use. Second, there's very little editing allowed in the keyswitch editor. Maybe I'm missing something, but I haven't found a way to erase a keyswitch, only edit one already created. 

Ultimately, I can workaround these issues (and have), and I'm very happy that the keyswitch lane/editor exists. I just see some initial room for improvement.


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> What did you mean by this?:



In the Cubase vs S1 approach described earlier, you said: "...but this appears to be able to lock automation to notes after the fact without having to explicitly attaching them permanently like note expressions". Cubase, from this quote, seems to require more action than a toggle and note selection, making it less "automatic" in my mind, but more "user-defined" as opposed to "on the fly".

In Cubase, do you have to lock notes to a specific CC curve every time you draw something? In Studio One, I can toggle that button, leave it on forever, draw notes+CC, move them... draw more... move them, and keep working this way until the sun comes down. I'm less familiar with the note expression and only had your explanation to go off of. Sorry if I misinterpreting something.



Dewdman42 said:


> Notion has an incredible rules based playback engine, that few people even know about much less make use of. its a bit complicated too, but very powerful. So notion has the capability of very nuanced translation from notation to playback. It looks to me that they brought a subset of that capability into S1 perhaps, but its not yet integrated with the normal midi editor of the sequencer..



Yeah, that peaked my interest. It's a much deeper topic though. They may have put it off for good reason. Get notation, improve KB labels, but wait until composers figure out what we want. Steinberg, StaffPad, Logic... there's no single standard that's convinced most DAW and notation devs. I told Steinberg several years back that maps need to die. The obvious UX end game has to be an in-app store with pre-integrated libraries. They said it was lightyears away from anything in the industry, yet here's StaffPad doing it now. Handing XML to users is irresponsible dev. It's lazy. Most companies all want subscriptions with less accountability. The best innovations come from the best product management. The industry needs composers managing the software roadmaps, or voted features.

I'd rather PreSonus get it right, than quickly had something that keeps us with the same limited concepts we already have elsewhere. But... I still think a few minor points as we've both mentioned, ought to happen sooner than later. Hairpins certainly. So I agree with you on half of it, for sure.


----------



## JyTy

Anybody using Studio One 5 with Vepro7? I'm having issues on project load... it never reconnects the instances that I've set up... been going through the docs but I cannot figure out what am I missing here?


----------



## Sean J

Mucusman said:


> Most of the things I've disliked have been in the process of setting up keyswitches. First, opening up the keyswitch editor makes all other open windows in Studio One unavailable -- the focus is only on the keyswitch editor. This makes it hard to toggle back and forth to see the virtual instrument's keyswitches I need to use. Second, there's very little editing allowed in the keyswitch editor. Maybe I'm missing something, but I haven't found a way to erase a keyswitch, only edit one already created.
> 
> Ultimately, I can workaround these issues (and have), and I'm very happy that the keyswitch lane/editor exists. I just see some initial room for improvement.



Yeah well... I made my Excel mapper cause Cubase's mapping GUI is..................

Anyway, I warned the Dorico devs of this early on. I also asked PreSonus to make it easy to adjust one KeySwitch and have all others adjust along with it, the way VSL did it in VI-Pro 2.0, and the way Berlin automatically does it. I asked... and both developers didn't take it to heart. I even explained that the GUI had a lot to do with why mapping is such a chore, for this and other reasons.

Sorry, this doesn't contribute anything to the discussion. This is just me ranting cause I warned them early on about your very complaint.

Sigh.


----------



## Dewdman42

scoredfilms said:


> In Cubase, do you have to lock notes to a specific CC curve every time you draw something?



No of course not.

If you want to use Note Expressions, you double click a note and the note expression editor pops open to draw your curve on it. If you move the note, the curve moves with it.




> In Studio One, I can toggle that button, leave it on forever, draw notes+CC, move them... draw more... move them, and keep working this way until the sun comes down. I'm less familiar with the note expression and only had your explanation to go off of. Sorry if I misinterpreting something.



That's why i called it ad-hoc, which is not a derogatory term by the way. It just means you manually manipulate things on an as need basis. Its not automatic. Cubase is automatic.


----------



## Lukas

Mucusman said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I haven't found a way to erase a keyswitch, only edit one already created.


You delete them by pressing the DEL key on your keyboard.


----------



## chocobitz825

Mucusman said:


> Most of the things I've disliked have been in the process of setting up keyswitches. First, opening up the keyswitch editor makes all other open windows in Studio One unavailable -- the focus is only on the keyswitch editor. This makes it hard to toggle back and forth to see the virtual instrument's keyswitches I need to use. Second, there's very little editing allowed in the keyswitch editor. Maybe I'm missing something, but I haven't found a way to erase a keyswitch, only edit one already created.
> 
> Ultimately, I can workaround these issues (and have), and I'm very happy that the keyswitch lane/editor exists. I just see some initial room for improvement.



it is a bit painful right now to edit them... that’s why I’m taking the manual text edit approach. Even easier if you’re mapping similar instruments and Keyswitches ranges.

as rough as it is, I have to remember that all the best features of any DAW took time to get there. Just because other platforms are doing it better no doesn’t mean S1 coul instantly implement the same smoothly without trial and error. It’s here now, and it will get better.


----------



## Mucusman

chocobitz825 said:


> It’s here now, and it will get better.



Exactly. I offer my criticism not in anger but with hope that things will improve over time.


----------



## Mucusman

Lukas said:


> You delete them [keyswitch entries] by pressing the DEL key on your keyboard.



Thanks - going back I saw that this is _usually _true. Clicking on the keyswitch entry number (1,2,13, etc.) and hitting DEL will work. Clicking on the keyswitch description field and hitting DEL will work. However, clicking on the actual keyswitch key itself (ex: C-1) and DEL will _not _delete the entry. It was this third option I think I was stubbornly trying.


----------



## chocobitz825

Mucusman said:


> Exactly. I offer my criticism not in anger but with hope that things will improve over time.



I'm noticing that one other issue with this system is that it won't work as well for libraries that use multiple keyswitches. its less of a thing in orchestral libraries, but guitar libraries tend to use many keyswitches at once, and that won't be adequately conveyed in this single bar approach they're using.


----------



## Lukas

Mucusman said:


> Thanks - going back I saw that this is _usually _true. Clicking on the keyswitch entry number (1,2,13, etc.) and hitting DEL will work. Clicking on the keyswitch description field and hitting DEL will work. However, clicking on the actual keyswitch key itself (ex: C-1) and DEL will _not _delete the entry. It was this third option I think I was stubbornly trying.


Sorry but this is computer / software basics. Clicking on the keyswitch key and description will start text editing. Once you're in a text edit field and you press DEL you modify the text in the text field. The keyswitch number is just a non-editable list item. That's why you can delete list items when this column has the focus.

Additionally you can navigate with the arrow keys (up/down/left/right) to select rows and columns. And you can clear the whole list using the "Clear" button.


----------



## muziksculp

I haven't upgraded to ver. 5 yet, but will upgrade this weekend. 

From what I already know about the key-switching feature in version 5, I think a Keyswitch Re-Mapping feature would be very helpful if they add it in an update. 

I posted this earlier on this thread describing the scenario where a Re-Mapping feature would be useful. 

Quote: "_i.e. Let's say I have setup a HW Controller for key-switching, with buttons assigned to keys C-2 to B-1, each button is given a consistent articulation, i.e. C-2 Sustains, D-2 Stacc., ...etc.to change articulations in realtime via the buttons.

So regardless of which library I use, I can re-map the key-switches of any library to my HW Keyswitches, and use them in S1 5's Keyswitch articulation lane. This is not possible the way it is implemented, I will have to program my HW Controller for each library, and switch to that preset if that's possible in the HW Controller, which could become a messy situation_."


----------



## BezO

wonder6oy said:


> THIS exactly. Do you mind if I use this quote elsewhere?


Not at all.


----------



## W Ackerman

Maybe my system was clogged up with a bunch of cruft that was cleared out with the Studio One 5 install, but everything is loading so much faster than in the previous version: S1 startup, instruments, sample libaries, etc. Very happy!


----------



## Al Maurice

Yes quite right -- any features added seem to build upon pre-existing ones.

For instance in order to gain the nice new shiny notation view, Presonus layered it on top of their feature for midi key input and then imported Notion at a basic level into the edit view. Thus no possibility to paginate for now -- that may require a UX rebuild. And for those looking for something not already implemented in Notion, then most likely you're out of luck (and Notion is long overdue for an update -- get your requests in for that app now).

Also if you want any of the markup from the notation, there's no way to export unless you have access to Notion; whereas Cubase, Logic and Digital Performer have an ability to export MusicXML. If anything that would round it off nicely. Everything else you probably could do in your favourite notation editor later.

Finally it inherits Notion's annoying habit of keeping near to the quantise value, so if you are a composer who likes to play their lines in, then unless you are nearish to the grid you start to see additional rhythms in your score. Meaning they may need to provide some settings here. If anyone has found any way to configure this, I'm sure it will be of interest to all participants in the whole thread?


----------



## Xaviez

Tested the articulation feature yesterday and found some rather inconvenient behavior.

If you use cmd+a/ctrl+a to select all notes in the piano roll, then transpose the notes using your mouse you will also move the keyswitch notes hence changing articulation.
If you have "Select part automation with notes" on in the piano roll, click one or select more notes by drag selection and transpose these using your mouse then the keyswitch notes move as well, changing the articulation.


----------



## Sean J

Al Maurice said:


> Finally it inherits Notion's annoying habit of keeping near to the quantise value, so if you are a composer who likes to play their lines in, then unless you are nearish to the grid you start to see additional rhythms in your score. Meaning they may need to provide some settings here. If anyone has found any way to configure this, I'm sure it will be of interest to all participants in the whole thread?



I tested this too, briefly with a friend. The best thing I found was to quantize in the piano roll via the "Quantize Notes..." option in Musical Functions (right click). Select quantize note ends also.

Once the piano toll was "perfectly clean" with a couple quantizes applied, the notation looked accurate.


----------



## Snarf

Xaviez said:


> Tested the articulation feature yesterday and found some rather inconvenient behavior.
> 
> If you use cmd+a/ctrl+a to select all notes in the piano roll, then transpose the notes using your mouse you will also move the keyswitch notes hence changing articulation.
> If you have "Select part automation with notes" on in the piano roll, click one or select more notes by drag selection and transpose these using your mouse then the keyswitch notes move as well, changing the articulation.



Isn't it the goal of the new keyswitch system to avoid this exact problem?!


----------



## Xaviez

Snarf said:


> Isn't it the goal of the new keyswitch system to avoid this exact problem?!


Yes, thats what they said, so either that is true only when using the transpose function, not when transposing manually with your mouse, or it is a bug/oversight on their end.


----------



## chocobitz825

Xaviez said:


> Yes, thats what they said, so either that is true only when using the transpose function, not when transposing manually with your mouse, or it is a bug/oversight on their end.



For the time being, it seems it's still safest to make a separate track for keyswitches. I do enjoy that the piano roll in the editor marks the keyswitch keys...but yeah this was supposed to be a non-issue...I hope they fix this, as well as change the keyswitch lane to multiple layers.


----------



## Al Maurice

scoredfilms said:


> I tested this too, briefly with a friend. The best thing I found was to quantize in the piano roll via the "Quantize Notes..." option in Musical Functions (right click). Select quantize note ends also.
> 
> Once the piano toll was "perfectly clean" with a couple quantizes applied, the notation looked accurate.



_Thanks Scored Films_ -- I've tried this out and on the whole, it seems to get you 90% there. And for me one benefit of the score feature is it acts as a barometer, giving a measure of how well the score fits; hence how playable it should be later once properly marked up. Also I find it helpful that at last, I can now simply make minimal tweaks to the pitches or note duration, and can concentrate on fixing any spurious alignment errors later once my score is near completion: the initial alignment doesn't seem any worse than Dorico so I suppose that's a plus. I just hope Presonus fixes the tempo mapping soon, so video locks up better to the timeline, as it looks as though that area was not addressed for this latest major release.

*More CC lanes:*
I can understand that some here are keen on having additional CC lanes, especially those who prefer to play their note dynamics and expressions in. Although different DAWS initially followed differing design philosophies; so for Studio One it seems the original intention was as more of a _recording and tracking platform_, with additional CC's added to fix the mix in separate tracks for automation. Whereas Cubase and Logic came about when _MIDI was king, adding audio features much later_, so for those seeking more on performance for now at least may prefer to stick with them. 

Perhaps Presonus may allow for more note lanes for CC to be added by users in the future, but that seems to depend on how requested the feature is by users and how easy for them to marry it their UX. At least they listen to their users; although the composer wish list seems to only now mostly being addressed. But yet again compared to other DAWS, the workflow is fairly and UX is fairly simplistic, so once you master it, I find it's possible to set down your idea fairly quickly and move on from there, with both MIDI and audio elements.


----------



## Lukas

Xaviez said:


> If you use cmd+a/ctrl+a to select all notes in the piano roll, then transpose the notes using your mouse you will also move the keyswitch notes hence changing articulation.
> If you have "Select part automation with notes" on in the piano roll, click one or select more notes by drag selection and transpose these using your mouse then the keyswitch notes move as well, changing the articulation.


That's true if you move everything with the mouse. If you transpose notes in any other way (using the arrow keys or shift+arrow keys for transposing, using the "Transpose" command or using Part or Track transpose) keyswitches of course are not affected. That's the prefered way to transpose notes...

There must be a way to move keyswitches as well so moving them by mouse makes sense somehow.


----------



## Lukas

Al Maurice said:


> *More CC lanes:*
> I can understand that some here are keen on having additional CC lanes, especially those who prefer to play their note dynamics and expressions in. Although different DAWS initially followed differing design philosophies; so for Studio One it seems the original intention was as more of a _recording and tracking platform_, with additional CC's added to fix the mix in separate tracks for automation. Whereas Cubase and Logic came about when _MIDI was king, adding audio features much later_, so for those seeking more on performance for now at least may prefer to stick with them.
> 
> Perhaps Presonus may allow for more note lanes for CC to be added by users in the future


I'm sorry, but what are you talking about? You can add an unlimited number of CC automation lanes.


----------



## Xaviez

Lukas said:


> That's true if you move everything with the mouse. If you transpose notes in any other way (using the arrow keys or shift+arrow keys for transposing, using the "Transpose" command or using Part or Track transpose) keyswitches of course are not affected. That's the prefered way to transpose notes...
> 
> There must be a way to move keyswitches as well so moving them by mouse makes sense somehow.


Might be your preferred way to transpose notes, mine is using the mouse, its way faster for me.

Ofc there must be a way to move keyswitches, but that doesn't mean the keyswitch notes needs to be included when you do a "Select all notes" action (cmd+a or ctrl+a), it kinda defeats the entire purpose of having a keyswitch manager for me.
I'm sure Presonus will fix it at some point, but it's another thing to the list of reasons why S1 still isn't quite there for me yet.


----------



## Lukas

Xaviez said:


> Might be your preferred way to transpose notes, mine is using the mouse, its way faster for me.


It's the way PreSonus recommends for transposing notes when working with keyswitches. I don't see any advantages in using the mouse for changing pitches of whole passages either.


----------



## Neutron Star

Xaviez said:


> Might be your preferred way to transpose notes, mine is using the mouse, its way faster for me.
> 
> Ofc there must be a way to move keyswitches, but that doesn't mean the keyswitch notes needs to be included when you do a "Select all notes" action (cmd+a or ctrl+a), it kinda defeats the entire purpose of having a keyswitch manager for me.
> I'm sure Presonus will fix it at some point, but it's another thing to the list of reasons why S1 still isn't quite there for me yet.


Transposing with alt and the up and down keys is much better than using the mouse as your note timings remain intact. With the mouse they can go all over the place. On a secondary note, i had a project of 48 tracks. On version 3.5, it slowed down so much that it was unusable. Undu redo and other things would take up to 10 seconds to work, or not work at all. Real time latency also became ridiculous. With version 5, all of that is gone. So that alone is worth every penny to me! Besides new features, everything is faster, snappier and it does not slow down as you projects grow in size. I don't know what it was like in 4 as i skipped it.


----------



## Sean J

Al Maurice said:


> the initial alignment doesn't seem any worse than Dorico so I suppose that's a plus.



Glad it helped! I also thought it was equally accurate to Dorico, but with even faster clean up effort.



Lukas said:


> I'm sorry, but what are you talking about? You can add an unlimited number of CC automation lanes.



Wow, that picture...

It's kind of like having 10 browser windows open, each with more tabs than one really needs. Yes, Studio One can serve all your ADHD-OCD editing needs... displaying up to 14 million CC points on any 8k monitor, and 28 million on a dual monitor setup. Curves.... curves everywhere!


----------



## Lukas

scoredfilms said:


> Wow, that picture...
> 
> It's kind of like having 10 browser windows open, each with more tabs than one really needs. Yes, Studio One can serve all your ADHD-OCD editing needs... displaying up to 14 million CC points on any 8k monitor, and 28 million on a dual monitor setup. Curves.... curves everywhere!


 I just wanted to demonstrate that it's not limited to one or two automation lanes.


----------



## DS_Joost

Hi guys. I wanted to ask whether someone else has had the problem of erratic midi (quantize) behaviour. I have created a support ticket, which I will paste below. Hopefully I am not alone in this as this really drives me completely nuts:

Hi there,

for quite some time now (I believe, from the start of using Studio One, which was a couple years ago), I have had trouble with MIDI input quantize. Now, I am a fairly decent keyboard player, but I've had instances where Input Quantize would put 1/4 notes or even 1/1 notes wrong by milliseconds or sometimes even complete beats. It's like it doesn't detect what I am trying to play, at all, and it makes so many wrong choices. Now, the reason I am creating this ticket is because I have tried everything, checking my latency, made sure there is no jitter, did the loopback test... but nothing seems to fix it. I've heard this reported more times by other people. Something is off in Studio One's midi timing. Reason to believe is, well, I have Reason for example, at that one is so tight when it comes to MIDI input quantize. Reaper, which I tried, is too. Cubase, is too. All DAWs on same settings, same computer, same hardware. So this leads me to believe this is a very specific Studio One problem. I might note that recording without Input Quantize actually leads to an accurate representation of what I played. With input quantize on, it seems that even playing in a 4/4 kick drum on the Atom with 1/4 input quantize is impossible. It will just randomly pick what notes it will place where. There is absolutely no predictability, and how it places the notes is just plain wrong.

There you go. I am curious whether I am the only one. For me, however, it really is a Studio One specific problem. And it is ruining an otherwise perfect program.

Let me end by with this anecdote I told a friend: sometimes I want to, on purpose, play something in and have it play back like a robot, machine like. And sure, it sure sounds robot like, because it does Quantize it. But it also surely sounds like the robot is drunk.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I think I’ll wait for 5.1 to purchase the upgrade. I imagine they’ll be refining some of these issues - and hopefully adding MIDI retrospective record.


----------



## JPQ

Dewdman42 said:


> The integrated note editor is also kind of exciting... if that means they pulled notion capabilities into it...then that will be a big deal. If they pulled in Notion's articulation management it will be an even bigger deal. Crossing fingers here...


Is simple dont allow change clef after start and least viola needs this sometimes. and no harp pedal markings. for example when wew talk cinematic side of music. still better than nothing and maybe pop use is fine even you cannot print notes what i understand.


----------



## Dewdman42

JPQ said:


> Is simple dont allow change clef after start and least viola needs this sometimes. and no harp pedal markings. for example when wew talk cinematic side of music. still better than nothing and maybe pop use is fine even you cannot print notes what i understand.



Yea. Thanks for letting us know.

I think the included notation editor is just a nice looking notation editor as an alternative to pianoroll. which is fine..that's all I really need inside a DAW anyway. I would always be one to export it to a real notational program in order to produce any printed music. Its a giant can of worms to try to bring complete notational functionality into any DAW. Logic, DP and Cubase have more or less attempted to bring in quite a bit, to the point that you can actually do quite a lot of stuff...but even after all the efforts they made there, they are really not up to the task of what can be done in dedicated notation programs. And...sometimes those DAW's come across as being kind of complex inside the notation editor, which can be a downside really. 

While working in a DAW, what I just like is that I can see the chords and notes as staff notation and move the notes around a bit, keep track of a scratchpad of ideas (as notation), copy and paste phrases, etc.. basically all the stuff I'd do in a piano roll but in staff notation. I didn't pay for this upgrade and don't plan to, but it looks to me like PreSonus have delivered this, though I tend to agree, you ought to be able to specify clef, so maybe they will fix that. Whether or not they bring in lots of other markings and things such as harp pedal symbols...well...we shall see. That's a rabbit hole, there are hundreds of things, everyone will have different priorities... Their solution is export to Notion and do that kind of thing there.


----------



## rrichard63

DS_Joost said:


> it seems that even playing in a 4/4 kick drum on the Atom with 1/4 input quantize is impossible. It will just randomly pick what notes it will place where. There is absolutely no predictability,


Is it possible that you have a groove quantize or humanize function enabled in Studio One, but not in the other DAWs?


----------



## JPQ

Dewdman42 said:


> Yea. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I think the included notation editor is just a nice looking notation editor as an alternative to pianoroll. which is fine..that's all I really need inside a DAW anyway. I would always be one to export it to a real notational program in order to produce any printed music. Its a giant can of worms to try to bring complete notational functionality into any DAW. Logic, DP and Cubase have more or less attempted to bring in quite a bit, to the point that you can actually do quite a lot of stuff...but even after all the efforts they made there, they are really not up to the task of what can be done in dedicated notation programs. And...sometimes those DAW's come across as being kind of complex inside the notation editor, which can be a downside really.
> 
> While working in a DAW, what I just like is that I can see the chords and notes as staff notation and move the notes around a bit, keep track of a scratchpad of ideas (as notation), copy and paste phrases, etc.. basically all the stuff I'd do in a piano roll but in staff notation. I didn't pay for this upgrade and don't plan to, but it looks to me like PreSonus have delivered this, though I tend to agree, you ought to be able to specify clef, so maybe they will fix that. Whether or not they bring in lots of other markings and things such as harp pedal symbols...well...we shall see. That's a rabbit hole, there are hundreds of things, everyone will have different priorities... Their solution is export to Notion and do that kind of thing there.


and based what i heared this comment what i sayed i try look and send messages to them if they do add such is amazing. i heared form two people notion is hard makes me wonder how ? true. i try test it soon. Musescore looks fine but stil. i still little dream someone playing my music someday.


----------



## DS_Joost

rrichard63 said:


> Is it possible that you have a groove quantize or humanize function enabled in Studio One, but not in the other DAWs?



Nope, nothing of the sort. It's just so strange. I try playing 16th note triplets. Reason quantizes them on input perfectly unless I make some sort of grave mistake. Can keep it up for two minutes, no problem, just 4 or 5 missteps because of sloppiness.

With Studio One, I can put it into loop record, bang out a 100 4 bar takes, and none will be actually quantized to where I want the notes. It feels like it just pulls every slightly off note forward, instead of backward towards where an actual 16th note triplet should go. It's infuriating, and it ruins it. I've never seen this behaviour, in any DAW, ever. I can bang out 16th note triplets all day and get perfect takes, yet Studio One pulls everything forward unless it's only 3 ticks from where you want it to be. Then it MIGHT (big emphasis on might, because even that's not sure all the time) pull it backwards closer to where you actually intended the note to be.

It can be because of MIDI offset. However, I have never, ever had to fiddle with MIDI offset. In no program, whatsoever. Studio One is the only DAW that for some reason doesn't interpret the MIDI the way I want it to. It's not MIDI offset though, because of the following:

The sad thing in all this is that my unquantized playing always gets me closer to where I want to be. I'm not that sloppy. Put IQ off, and every note lands ALMOST exactly where it should. Listening back, it feels exactly as intended, with just some very slight variations. That's the reason I can't understand why Studio One pulls so many notes in the wrong direction.

It makes things like EDM (which is based on strict quantize values often times) impossible to make. Absolutely totally impossible unless you want to spend hours upon hours fixing more mistakes than one himself could ever make. It's baffling; input quantize in Studio One doesn't help me, it holds me back. Quite the opposite from what it should be. It's broken.


----------



## shropshirelad

Mucusman said:


> Most of the things I've disliked have been in the process of setting up keyswitches. First, opening up the keyswitch editor makes all other open windows in Studio One unavailable -- the focus is only on the keyswitch editor. This makes it hard to toggle back and forth to see the virtual instrument's keyswitches I need to use. Second, there's very little editing allowed in the keyswitch editor. Maybe I'm missing something, but I haven't found a way to erase a keyswitch, only edit one already created.
> 
> Ultimately, I can workaround these issues (and have), and I'm very happy that the keyswitch lane/editor exists. I just see some initial room for improvement.


I set up a few keyswitches tonight and quicky realised that pen & paper were very useful tools in the process.


----------



## W Ackerman

shropshirelad said:


> I set up a few keyswitches tonight and quicky realised that pen & paper were very useful tools in the process.


I used NotePad like Marcus:


----------



## robgb

Seems to me they added things that other DAWs already have. What am I missing?


----------



## rrichard63

DS_Joost said:


> Nope, nothing of the sort. It's just so strange. ...


I am very curious about how Presonus is going to respond to your support request. They are sometimes slow to repond but generally helpful (in my experience) when they do. Your issue sounds like a long-standing bug. I very much want to know what they do with it. Please report back here -- or maybe there should be a separate thread on this since it's about Studio One generally and not version 5 specifically.


----------



## rrichard63

robgb said:


> Seems to me they added things that other DAWs already have. What am I missing?


They added these features to an architecture and workflow that a lot of users (I'm one) find very productive.


----------



## DS_Joost

rrichard63 said:


> I am very curious about how Presonus is going to respond to your support request. They are sometimes slow to repond but generally helpful (in my experience) when they do. Your issue sounds like a long-standing bug. I very much want to know what they do with it. Please report back here -- or maybe there should be a separate thread on this since it's about Studio One generally and not version 5 specifically.





rrichard63 said:


> I am very curious about how Presonus is going to respond to your support request. They are sometimes slow to repond but generally helpful (in my experience) when they do. Your issue sounds like a long-standing bug. I very much want to know what they do with it. Please report back here -- or maybe there should be a separate thread on this since it's about Studio One generally and not version 5 specifically.



Me too. However, my question is, perhaps you could test it whether you get the same results? If you are willing, I would suggest settint input quantize to 16th triplets, and actually try playing triplets. I don't know what your outcome would be, but hopefully it will be the same (strange request I know). 

If you are a seriously good keyboard player, try to play a little sloppily. Slack the timing just a little bit. You will see what I mean... Or not! In that case, there is a problem with how Studio One handles my setup.


----------



## chocobitz825

W Ackerman said:


> I used NotePad like Marcus:



What would be perfect IMO is a “convert drum map to Keyswitch” feature. I still find it’s way quicker to set up Keyswitches in the drum map, and manually convert the drum map file into a Keyswitch file. It’s not even like yet separate systems right. They’re using the same structure with 3 lines of different text in the code.


----------



## Lukas

W Ackerman said:


> I used NotePad like Marcus:



Marcus did a great job with this video.

What he did not show is that the keyswitch pitches can also be input via MIDI. That's what I did when I created my keyswitches sets with Studio One 5: I opened the Kontakt instrument, clicked the keyswitch pitch field and played the keyswitch on my master keyboard. Two things happen: The pitch will be inserted into the text field AND the kontakt instrument will receive this keyswitch and switch the preset. If the kontakt instrument displays the name of the current articulation I can simply read that and write it into the Keyswitch name field. That's really quick and convenient.


----------



## Lukas

I made a short screen video:


----------



## bbunker

Lukas said:


> What? I can't confirm this. This takes less than two seconds at the first time here and less then a second at every other time. VE Pro 7 and Studio One 5.



Wanted to follow up on this. The behavior in mine is clearly based on the number of MIDI inputs being sent per VEP7 instance over VST3. Mine are ordinarily set to 48 per, and this is when Studio One has pronounced loading times in propagating an instance. With 16 per, it is significantly faster, probably 10 seconds at most for me, while 48 is in multiple minutes. VST2 loads quickly, but of course this creates a number of complications in how VEP7 is used in larger slave templates.

If you wouldn't mind helping me troubleshoot this - are your less-than-a-second loads in VST2, or in VST3? If in VST3, what are your MIDI input channels per instance? If there are more than 16 and you're still having much faster load times, then there is something unique about this problem on my end that I'll need to sort out, and if increasing the number of MIDI channels to 48 slows it down then it is clearly a Studio One problem and I should let them know about it. Thanks!!


----------



## rrichard63

DS_Joost said:


> ... perhaps you could test it whether you get the same results? If you are willing, I would suggest setting input quantize to 16th triplets, and actually try playing triplets. I don't know what your outcome would be, but hopefully it will be the same (strange request I know).
> 
> If you are a seriously good keyboard player, try to play a little sloppily.


I am a seriously bad keyboard player and won't attempt 16th triplets. But when I have a few minutes to spare I will try to make quantization in Studio One 4 misbehave in the way you describe.


----------



## InLight-Tone

robgb said:


> Seems to me they added things that other DAWs already have. What am I missing?


A cohesive, fluid, fast and functional interface that doesn't have to patched together with zillions of scripts. Like that Inspector script, what a mess...


----------



## Sean J

robgb said:


> Seems to me they added things that other DAWs already have. What am I missing?



Maybe that a long feature list doesn't make a program better than one that has a better workflow. Cubase has notation, but there are several reasons I can think of why most people don't use it. I'd rather have a Bosendorfer in a year than get an upright today that responds poorly, has a missing pedal, poor tuning, and a USB licenser required for use. I sold MIR and shipped the dongle to France last month. It's still "In Transit" due to Covid delays. Steinberg won't transfer them via internet, even though they can replace licenses if they are lost. Workflow, user experience, and the GUI are all significant enough that those considerations never hide behind a feature list comparison to me. Unless you're a Linux user anyway.

Definitely more to the picture.


----------



## robgb

scoredfilms said:


> Maybe that a long feature list doesn't make a program better than one that has a better workflow. Cubase has notation, but there are several reasons I can think of why most people don't use it. I'd rather have a Bosendorfer in a year than get an upright today that responds poorly, has a missing pedal, poor tuning, and a USB licenser required for use. I sold MIR and shipped the dongle to France last month. It's still "In Transit" due to Covid delays. Steinberg won't transfer them via internet, even though they can replace licenses if they are lost. Workflow, user experience, and the GUI are all significant enough that those considerations never hide behind a feature list comparison to me. Unless you're a Linux user anyway.
> 
> Definitely more to the picture.


I'm not a fan of Cubase, either.


----------



## Dewdman42

I'll take Cubase over both S1 and Reaper any day. To each their own.


----------



## Sean J

Dewdman42 said:


> While working in a DAW, what I just like is that I can see the chords and notes as staff notation and move the notes around a bit, keep track of a scratchpad of ideas (as notation), copy and paste phrases, etc.. basically all the stuff I'd do in a piano roll but in staff notation.



To be fair to Cubase, I'll add that while I don't like its score editor, and while Dorico will eventually integrate and probably replace it anyway... viewing alone can be useful now, especially if you change colors to be all black and white. The editing workflow isn't useful IMHO, but that's me. But you can indeed view a full score in Cubase right now. Worth mentioning for those who haven't tried it.


----------



## Wolf68

I personally find the upgrade price point of 150 bucks a little bit steep. I mean I have studio one 4, I have notion...and then 150 bucks to pay for the fusion of the two programs?


----------



## Lukas

Wolf68 said:


> I mean I have studio one 4, I have notion...and then 150 bucks to pay for the fusion of the two programs?


How is Studio One 5 a fusion of the two programs? There are many videos and release notes out there, feel free to watch & read them again


----------



## Tempfram

Wolf68 said:


> I personally find the upgrade price point of 150 bucks a little bit steep. I mean I have studio one 4, I have notion...and then 150 bucks to pay for the fusion of the two programs?


After the addition of VST hosting in Artist it does seem like Pro is priced too high above Artist.
I like the new integrated score viewer in the Pro but then it makes my Notion license redundant.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

That key-switching feature seems really useful. I wish there was something similar officially in Reaper.


----------



## chocobitz825

Wolf68 said:


> I personally find the upgrade price point of 150 bucks a little bit steep. I mean I have studio one 4, I have notion...and then 150 bucks to pay for the fusion of the two programs?



it might be best to consider that $150 is not necessarily the price for what you're getting now, but for the many features that you'll be getting over its lifetime. 4 from the point it came out to now had a lot of really big updates and new features added during its lifetime. I would expect that the features added are not the end of the line for studio one 5. Beyond improving whats in it now, something NEW will most certainly come too.


----------



## muziksculp

chocobitz825 said:


> it might be best to consider that $150 is not necessarily the price for what you're getting now, but for the many features that you'll be getting over its lifetime. 4 from the point it came out to now had a lot of really big updates and new features added during its lifetime. I would expect that the features added are not the end of the line for studio one 5. Beyond improving whats in it now, something NEW will most certainly come too.



Very True. Plus... Presonus listens to their customer's requests. 

I'm sure we will begin seeing more useful, and interesting features added in the version 5 cycle that will make using it even better, and more fun to produce music.


----------



## Jackdaw

This is quite long thread and I haven't read it all, so hopefully this isn't said already...

There is a huge problem with keyswitch map when you use libraries with delay (when you want to counter it by setting -delay in track). That -delay doesn't affect keyswitch track (naturally because they are not notes). This leads to the fact that if you do quick keyswitches with quick notes, you know making constant changes, then the keyswitch track falls behind and keyswitches turn on AFTER the note is played. Thus having the note being played with previous keyswitch.

I have keyswitches being too late with certain libraries that require delay compensation so I think this is the reason. If this is the fact (and not a problem with the library itself) this is quite horrible oversight from Presonus.


----------



## Lukas

Jackdaw said:


> I have keyswitches being too late with certain libraries that require delay compensation so I think this is the reason. If this is the fact (and not a problem with the library itself) this is quite horrible oversight from Presonus.


I just checked this with Metropolisk ARK 1, Cinematic Studio Strings and Vienna Instruments and track delays of -100ms. All keyswitches triggered as expected and articulations switched correctly.

Which libraries did you test this with? What was the negative delay offset?


----------



## Jackdaw

Lukas said:


> I just checked this with Metropolisk ARK 1, Cinematic Studio Strings and Vienna Instruments and track delays of -100ms. All keyswitches triggered as expected and articulations switched correctly.
> 
> Which libraries did you test this with? What was the negative delay offset?



Uh ok, then it has to be something else. Tested with CSS with -60ms. I'm a bit puzzled because I was 99% sure it was the delay, but somehow I'm relieved also. Now I have to wonder what causes this, because I can repeat this situation as often as I want.


----------



## Lukas

So it works perfectly if you set the delay to 0?


----------



## Jackdaw

Not able to test right now, have to do it when Im back at studio one.


----------



## Lukas

I will re-check this with CSS too. If there's something wrong, it has to be sorted.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Just got my hands on the update.
So, this scenes feature doesn't support automation... Pity. Do you guys know if they plan to add this in the future? Because I struggle to see any serious upside of this feature without automation. Like who really works without automation these days? It's everywhere - in arrange view, in midi clips and so on; used with synths, processing plug-ins, libraries - literally everything.


----------



## Fizzlewig

scoredfilms said:


> There isn't one.
> 
> This is the biggest drawback so far. On a list of things relating to how notation has been added, I'd say 90% of it is quite seamless. Well done! But... in hindsight I do have to agree that this is missing. I've added a feature request.
> 
> *Feature Request to vote on:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link Score to the Piano-Roll = (Hairpin, KeySwitch, etc) - Questions & Answers | PreSonus
> 
> 
> PreSonus, The notation is utterly brilliant, but please tie 2 things together. If I add a ... pre-mapped sample libraries with these added! -Sean
> 
> 
> 
> answers.presonus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairpins should draw a CC curve
> Techniques should add to a note, and Piano-Roll keyswitch.
> Hopefully we can get some attention to this early on. The sooner they add this, the better!



Voted, and I hope they put this into development!

Strangely on a piano score the Cresc and dynamics work, but are not indicated in the piano roll, as Presonus says 'they are on a hidden layer', now I wonder what they have planned, there must be a reason for doing this.


----------



## muziksculp

Q. Is the Melodyne Essential Download that shows up in the Studio One Pro 5 downloads section a new version of Melodyne Essential compared to the one in S1Pro 4 ? 

Basically, I want to know if I need to download it for S1 Pro 5 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sean J

Fizzlewig said:


> Voted, and I hope they put this into development!
> 
> Strangely on a piano score the Cresc and dynamics work, but are not indicated in the piano roll, as Presonus says 'they are on a hidden layer', now I wonder what they have planned, there must be a reason for doing this.



Thanks! I've updated that feature request URL with screenshot examples for the developers.

And yes, they are clearly setting the stage for more.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I just installed Studio One Pro 5, all is working ok so far, except for Melodyne ! 

I get this message when I try to edit any audio with Melodyne 





Seems there is an activation issue, not sure what I need to do to resolve this. Anyone able to use Melodyne in Studio One Pro 5 ? 

It is showing Melodyne 4 instead of Melodyne 5 in the pic above, not sure what's the deal there either.


----------



## W Ackerman

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed Studio One Pro 5, all is working ok so far, except for Melodyne !
> 
> I get this message when I try to edit any audio with Melodyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there is an activation issue, not sure what I need to do to resolve this. Anyone able to use Melodyne in Studio One Pro 5 ?
> 
> It is showing Melodyne 4 instead of Melodyne 5 in the pic above, not sure what's the deal there either.



You have to download and install Melodyne 5 from the "Studio One Installation" panel within Studio One 5.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed Studio One Pro 5, all is working ok so far, except for Melodyne !
> 
> I get this message when I try to edit any audio with Melodyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there is an activation issue, not sure what I need to do to resolve this. Anyone able to use Melodyne in Studio One Pro 5 ?
> 
> It is showing Melodyne 4 instead of Melodyne 5 in the pic above, not sure what's the deal there either.


I had this problem and had to use the melodyne 5 installer from melodyne’s site.


----------



## muziksculp

W Ackerman said:


> You have to download and install Melodyne 5 from the "Studio One Installation" panel within Studio One 5.



That's what I did, but it kept giving me error, I then checked that has not installed Melodyne 5, So S1Pro 5 was accessing the older Melodyne 4, and giving me an author. error. So, I un-installed Melodyne 4 Essen. Re-Booted my PC, Now when I select an audio event, and select Edit with Melodyne, it needs to me to enter an Activation Code, where do I find this code ? is it Studio One's Serial Code ? or .... ?


----------



## muziksculp

chocobitz825 said:


> I had this problem and had to use the melodyne 5 installer from melodyne’s site.



So, did you download and Install the Trial Version (Melodyne 5 Studio), from the Celemony Website, then run Studio One Pro 5, and edit some audio using Melodyne, then acitvate it from Studio One Pro 5 ? What about activation code/serial number for Melodyne Essential ? do I need it ? because I don't have a code for Melodyne Essential.

Thanks.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> So, did you download and Install the Trial Version (Melodyne 5 Studio), from the Celemony Website, then run Studio One Pro 5, and edit some audio using Melodyne, then acitvate it from Studio One Pro 5 ? What about activation code/serial number for Melodyne Essential ? do I need it ? because I don't have a code for Melodyne Essential.
> 
> Thanks.



sorry my mistake, for essentials its different. Did you try downloading the installer from the presonus page?


----------



## muziksculp

chocobitz825 said:


> sorry my mistake, for essentials its different. Did you try downloading the installer from the presonus page?



Yes, But when I trigger Melodyne in Studio One Pro 5, It requests I activate it, using a serial number/activation code. Not sure where I can find that for Melodyne 5 Essential. 

This is the message where I end up on their website to authorize it online, but I have no code.


----------



## W Ackerman

muziksculp said:


> it needs to me to enter an Activation Code, where do I find this code ? is it Studio One's Serial Code ?



With the Studio One Installation Panel, next to the entry for Celemony Melodyne Essential, there is a button to claim the activation code. Then copy it to the authorization screen.


----------



## W Ackerman




----------



## muziksculp

I see a (Claim Product Key) button for Melodyne in Studio One Installation page, but when I click on it, it looks like it is authorizing, then I'm taken to Celemony Website to enter a serial number, but I have no serial number, and when I try to paste into the serial number field there is nothing to paste.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> I see a (Claim Product Key) button for Melodyne in Studio One Installation page, but when I click on it, it looks like it is authorizing, then I'm taken to Celemony Website to enter a serial number, but I have no serial number, and when I try to paste into the serial number field there is nothing to paste.


have you tried manually deleting the vst file? Maybe if you delete that and then try and reinstall within studio one, that might work.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> I see a (Claim Product Key) button for Melodyne in Studio One Installation page, but when I click on it, it looks like it is authorizing, then I'm taken to Celemony Website to enter a serial number, but I have no serial number, and when I try to paste into the serial number field there is nothing to paste.



i actully just checked my presonus page. Do you have studio one version 3? I just found my essentials serial number listed under the third party product keys of studio one 3. It might be in there or studio one 4's add on page. (EDIT: the product key is listed on both my studio one 3 and studio one 4 pages near the bottom)


----------



## muziksculp

W Ackerman said:


>



I see "Claim Product Key" instead of "Copy" . Strange !


----------



## W Ackerman

muziksculp said:


> I see "Claim Product Key" instead of "Copy" . Strange !



Once you click on "Claim", it reveals the key and the button turns to "Copy". At least that was the behavior on my system.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> I see "Claim Product Key" instead of "Copy" . Strange !



i think its not working properly in studio one. You should be able to claim the product key from the presonus site under your products.


----------



## muziksculp

chocobitz825 said:


> i actully just checked my presonus page. Do you have studio one version 3? I just found my essentials serial number listed under the third party product keys of studio one 3. It might be in there or studio one 4's add on page. (EDIT: the product key is listed on both my studio one 3 and studio one 4 pages near the bottom)



Yes, I have version 3, and did find my Melodyne Lic. Key , so I un-installed Melodyne 5 Essen. and will re-Install, and see if I can finally authorize it. 

Thanks for your help. Very appreicated.


----------



## muziksculp

W Ackerman said:


> Once you click on "Claim", it reveals the key and the button turns to "Copy". At least that was the behavior on my system.



That didn't happen when I clicked on Claim. Not sure why, but something seems to be buggy here.


----------



## muziksculp

OK.. Finally got Melodyne Essential Authorized. 

The main issue seems to be that the [Claim Product Key] didn't function as it should. So, getting my Melodyne Essn. Lincense info from S1 Pro 3 in my Presonus user area was the best way to fix this. 

I un-installed, then re-installed Melodyne 5 , used the download from my user area. then as I tried to edit audio, it requested I authorize it by taking me to the Celemony webpage, I was able to enter the code, and finally get it authorized in Studio One Pro 5. 

I hope Presonus improves this installation process for Melodyne 5 Essen. I wasted a whole day dealing with this, the other part of installing S1Pro 5 went super fast, and smooth. 

Thanks to all the help here, especially to @chocobitz825 for helping me find the license info for melodyne in my older version of Studio One. I would have not thought about doing that.


----------



## muziksculp

Actually, I'm also surprised why they don't have my Melodyne Essen. License In my Studio One Pro 5 Section of my Presonus Account. That would have been very handy to have.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> Actually, I'm also surprised why they don't have my Melodyne Essen. License In my Studio One Pro 5 Section of my Presonus Account. That would have been very handy to have.



glad it worked out. yeah it strange that its not included there..but for everyone on sphere, that page is packed with items so its a bit clunky right now.


----------



## muziksculp

Thanks @chocobitz825 . You have been super helpful. 

I'm finally going to discover S1Pro 5 and begin using some of the new features it offers.


----------



## muziksculp

I also posted this fix to the issue on the Presonus Forum, looks like I'm not the only that was having issues with installing and Authorizing Melodyne 5 Essential.


----------



## Al Maurice

I found that the Studio One licensing scheme still isn't perfect, I had the same issue with SO4 and 5 when coming to activate the product, cutting a long story short, I ended up using their offline activation. Even after trying to copy the downloaded license file it still didn't work. Eventually it just picked up the license from online and hey presto I had an activating product. Seems as though this area is a work in progress.


----------



## elpedro

muziksculp said:


> I also posted this fix to the issue on the Presonus Forum, looks like I'm not the only that was having issues with installing and Authorizing Melodyne 5 Essential.


same problem here


----------



## Trensharo

elpedro said:


> same problem here


Melodyne 5 Essential was a free upgrade from Melodyne 4 Essential. 

So most people who actually use it upgraded weeks ago and had it installed and activated since the. 

You can also run the standalone Melodyne app and authorize that way.


----------



## Al Maurice

Has anyone figured out a way to export the midi from Studio One 5 without any key switches?


----------



## wcreed51

I see someone is selling already on KnobCloud...

Now 2 for sale


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

It's funny - I've always liked Studio One, but I work primarily in Logic or Cubase (sometimes Pro Tools because I do love using clip gain). Just bought the 5.0 upgrade and even after 15 min, it reminds me just how fast the workflow can be in S1. And they have steadily kept adding some great features such that the only thing I initially felt I was missing out on during my quick trial was retrospective MIDI record. I even can setup macros to auto-nudge my MIDI when using CSS advanced legato (similar to Cubase). No crashes on my end either so far (haven't really pushed it though).


----------



## easyrider

wcreed51 said:


> I see someone is selling already on KnobCloud...
> 
> Now 2 for sale



Your point ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Sadly it seems Studio One still does not behave well with track delays (inconsistent playback, stuck notes, etc). Pity given so many sample libraries now require delays due to the scripting complexity.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sadly it seems Studio One still does not behave well with track delays (inconsistent playback, stuck notes, etc). Pity given so many sample libraries now require delays due to the scripting complexity.



I just tested using the new Areia Strings Library with Studio One Pro 5 (Windows 10 Pro), using the Violins 1 Legato articulation, played in a legato style phrase with the Legato Strings delay set to zero, and track delay in S1 set to zero, then changed the delay of S1's track to (-250) and the Areia delay for V1-Legato to (-250) , to get a smooth legato connection sound between the notes, and it worked without any issues, no stuck notes, or inconsistent playback, ..etc.) Works as it should.

One thing I make sure of when using Studio One, is to set Dropout Protection mode to Minimum, so basically it is disabled. This makes sure that any time-dependent functionality will not be effected, i.e. I also have to do this if I want to use External Effects using Pipeline, or use any Plug-in that needs to calculate latency values in realtime. Whenever I have Dropout Protection set to Maximum odd things can happen. I just keep it set to Minimum, and everything works great.

Hope this is helpful.

*UPDATE:* I re-tested using negative delay track values with Areia with a short articulation (Spicc Short Violins), and unfortunately, Studio One messes up the rhythmic values of the track when it is set to negative values, i.e. -125, -250. I didn't detect this issue when the track was just playing slow legato lines with the Legato Violin articulation, but it surely is a problem that needs to be fixed as soon as possible by Presonus.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> I just tested using the new Areia Strings Library with Studio One Pro 5 (Windows 10 Pro), using the Violins 1 Legato articulation, played in a legato style phrase with the Legato Strings delay set to zero, and track delay in S1 set to zero, then changed the delay of S1's track to (-250) and the Areia delay for V1-Legato to (-250) , to get a smooth legato connection sound between the notes, and it worked without any issues, no stuck notes, or inconsistent playback, ..etc.) Works as it should.
> 
> One thing I make sure of when using Studio One, is to set Dropout Protection mode to Minimum, so basically it is disabled. This makes sure that any time-dependent functionality will not be effected, i.e. I also have to do this if I want to use External Effects using Pipeline, or use any Plug-in that needs to calculate latency values in realtime. Whenever I have Dropout Protection set to Maximum odd things can happen. I just keep it set to Minimum, and everything works great.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.



Thanks - I had Dropout Protection as Minimum as well. I was testing with Genesis which has a lookahead feature that requires -350ms track delay. In my testing, I noticed the issues occur when the buffer size is set to 128 or 64, but does not occur at 256 on my machine. It consistently reproduces for me. I have tested on the same machine with both Logic and Cubase 10.5 and they perform seamlessly at 128.


----------



## chocobitz825

muziksculp said:


> I just tested using the new Areia Strings Library with Studio One Pro 5 (Windows 10 Pro), using the Violins 1 Legato articulation, played in a legato style phrase with the Legato Strings delay set to zero, and track delay in S1 set to zero, then changed the delay of S1's track to (-250) and the Areia delay for V1-Legato to (-250) , to get a smooth legato connection sound between the notes, and it worked without any issues, no stuck notes, or inconsistent playback, ..etc.) Works as it should.
> 
> One thing I make sure of when using Studio One, is to set Dropout Protection mode to Minimum, so basically it is disabled. This makes sure that any time-dependent functionality will not be effected, i.e. I also have to do this if I want to use External Effects using Pipeline, or use any Plug-in that needs to calculate latency values in realtime. Whenever I have Dropout Protection set to Maximum odd things can happen. I just keep it set to Minimum, and everything works great.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.



Yeah I've never had a problem with delay. S1 works consistently for me..to the point where when using something like performance samples, I have preset tracks with delays already set in and they work flawlessly. 

I suppose the point is to gauge what problems are problems, and what problems are just not proper optimization of one's system and setup. 

To this day I'm still digging deep to get S1 perfect for my needs. In a slight mistake, I bought the Unify multi plugin from pluginguru only to immediately realize that Studio One has the exact same functionality default in the track splitter function. I hope more people will give studio one a second chance and if there is something lacking, that we can get those things fixed in future updates.


----------



## muziksculp

The addition of AUX Tracks for HW-Synths in *Studio One Pro 5* is so cool. 

Since I have quite a few HW-Synths in my Studio, I set them up once with AUXs. and save them as Presets, now if I need to add any one of my HW-Synths in a song, I just drag & drop the Synth from the External Instruments section of the browser, and viola .. all done, super fast and slick. I don't know of any other DAW that does this at this time.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> I suppose the point is to gauge what problems are problems, and what problems are just not proper optimization of one's system and setup.



Yes I agree - I filed a ticket on the delay issue (as I have seen many others report it as well here and on the Presonus forum).

I will say that software *robustness* is also a valuable skill for a development team. That is, if hardware remains the same along with the OS system and one program experiences an issue and the other doesn't, part of the responsibility lies with the developer of the program that has the issue, not just the customer trying to debug and fix their system (especially when the customer has paid the developer for the program).

I think Presonus have demonstrated that they are speedily iterating and improving S1, so I have faith they will continue to address issues that customers have called out.


----------



## paulmatthew

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thanks - I had Dropout Protection as Minimum as well. I was testing with Genesis which has a lookahead feature that requires -350ms track delay. In my testing, I noticed the issues occur when the buffer size is set to 128 or 64, but does not occur at 256 on my machine. It consistently reproduces for me. I have tested on the same machine with both Logic and Cubase 10.5 and they perform seamlessly at 128.


I've read on other forums that you have to have the buffer size set at 256 for the track delay to work better. Apparently, setting it lower causes weird timing issues for users and makes it impossible to work with Kontakt , most notably the CSS and Nucleus libraries .


----------



## Lukas

PreSonus is aware of the negative track delay issue. I hope they come up with a fix soon.

Relating to keyswitches, there are some new feature requests in the PreSonus feature database:

This might solve the "access multiple different KONTAKT instances through keyswitches" thing:




__





Sound Variations: Make multi instruments key-switchable / change MIDI channel by keyswitch [Completed 5.3] - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


It would be great if it would be possible to define Key Switches in Multi Instruments to ... that can send each articulation to different effects.



answers.presonus.com





Note attributes rather than keyswitches that are seperate from the notes:




__





Sound Variations as Note Attributes / Attach Sound Variations to Notes - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Currently, Sound Variations are time-based, separate from notes and can be inserted at a ... copied and would always keep their Sound Variation.



answers.presonus.com





Momentary keyswitches / Hold Mode:




__





Momentary Keyswitches / Hold Mode [Completed 5.2] - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Keyswitch lane should allow for some keyswitches to engage when pressed and then disengage as soon ... putting in keyswitches in the piano roll view.



answers.presonus.com





If you have a account, just vote them up and it's more likely to get these features soon...


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I re-tested Studio One Pro 5, using negative delay track values with Areia using a short articulation (Spicc Short Violins) playing a few measures of 1/16th notes, and unfortunately, Studio One messes up the rhythmic values of the track when it is set to negative values, i.e. -125, -250. Same test that Alex did in the Youtube video demo of the issue posted below.

Previously, I didn't detect this issue when the track was just playing slow legato lines with the Legato Violin articulation, so I initially thought that there was no negative delay issue, but I was wrong, it surely is a problem that needs to be fixed as soon as possible by Presonus.

Here is a video posted today showing this problem, and a temporary solution that can be used to fix it until a real fix is posted via an update to Studio One by Presonus.



I'm guessing this issue has been reported to Presonus (Correct ?), although I couldn't see a topic about the negative delay issue in their Forum. Is there a topic discussing this issue on their forum ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing this issue has been reported to Presonus. (Correct ?)


They are aware of and working on it.

Until then what Alex showed in this video is a very good solution. I just like to add that the exact delay time can be seen in the top-left automation panel in Studio One so the automation thing he shows is not really necessary. Another little tweak: I think it's too complicated to create effect presets for every sample library and having to load them each time as shown in the video. The whole instrument including the delay insert FX can be saved as Instrument+FX Preset and this will recall the instrument + the effect with the right delay for that instrument.


----------



## samphony

The best solution would be getting away with a new approach embedded in the notes itself maybe even the note attribute through a future update. Time for an updated FR?!?


----------



## Lukas

samphony said:


> The best solution would be getting away with a new approach embedded in the notes itself maybe even the note attribute through a future update. Time for an updated FR?!?


Hi  ...mhhm what is the benefit? You mean if we use keyswitches and the negative delay should not apply for the whole track so only notes with certain articulations (shorts) are affected rather than everything?


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> They are aware of and working on it.
> 
> Until then what Alex showed in this video is a very good solution. I just like to add that the exact delay time can be seen in the top-left automation panel in Studio One so the automation thing he shows is not really necessary. Another little tweak: I think it's too complicated to create effect presets for every sample library and having to load them each time as shown in the video. The whole instrument including the delay insert FX can be saved as Instrument+FX Preset and this will recall the instrument + the effect with the right delay for that instrument.



Hi Lukas,

Thanks for the feedback, and tips. I will try using the minus delay plug-in later today, I really hope that Presonus gets this problem fixed ASAP.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> I just like to add that the exact delay time can be seen in the top-left automation panel in Studio One so the automation thing he shows is not really necessary.



Hi Lukas,

Yes, I see the value of the MinusDelay plug-in displayed in the upper left window of S1, so knowing what value the MinusDelay Plug-in is the easy part, setting it to the exact delay value is the tough part using the mouse to have it exactly set to -125.0 , the best I could do is to set it at -125.16, and that's after wasting a good amount of time wrestling with my trackball  I tried typing the value in but it defaults to -400 as soon as I hit the enter key after I type -125. So that doesn't work, or help speed things up.

Do you have any clue why typing the exact value in the automation window sets it to -400 instead of the value entered (-125) ? 

Meanwhile, I tested Areia using the MinusDelay Plug-in and Yes, it solved the issue.

The track playing 1/16th notes using the spicat. Short violins played as it should without any odd rhythmic side effects that occurred when using the Studio One Pro 5 track delay feature. So at least it works, and I saved it as a Kontakt+FX Preset so I can load it again when I need to use it, with the minusdelay already configured with the Kontakt Instrument. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> Do you have any clue why typing the exact value in the automation window sets it to -400 instead of the value entered (-125) ?


Yes, VST plugins can receive a value string from the host to set the internal parameter. The plugin doesn't parse this value correctly (or even it doesn't do it at all) so the value is either set to the minimum or maximum. This does work with any other plugin I've tested... Well... it's freeware :-/

The fastest way I'm aware of is assigning to a Macro Control, switch to the Macro Control view and adjust the value while holding shift (for smaller steps).


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> The fastest way I'm aware of is assigning to a Macro Control, switch to the Macro Control view and adjust the value while holding shift (for smaller steps).



Thank You ! 

Yup...This is very helpful to set exact values for this plug-in without wasting all day trying to do so. 

I didn't think about using the Macro Control to improve the value setting, I'm glad you did.  

Also holding SHIFT helped while moving the value with my trackball to zero in on the required value.


----------



## muziksculp

Oh.. and I noticed that the Negative-Delay issue was posted on the Presonus S1 Forum July 9th 2019. So they had plenty of time to fix it, I wonder if they get this fixed in S1 Pro 5. Not very encouraging to see this issue still not fixed since July of last year. I just posted on that thead in the Presonus Forums to bring it back into the spotlight.
https://forums.presonus.com/viewtopic.php?f=151&t=35636


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. and I noticed that the Negative-Delay issue was posted on the Presonus S1 Forum July 9th 2019. So they had plenty of time to fix it, I wonder if they get this fixed in S1 Pro 5. Not very encouraging to see this issue still not fixed since July of last year.


He should have contacted the tech support. He posted it into the community forum. The community can't fix the problem and apparently no employee of the company has read this thread (the moderators are not the developers...) so they didn't know about it. But they do know now.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> they didn't know about it. But they do know now.



Did you report it to Presonus Tech-Support ? if Yes, just recently ? 

I'm asking because I could report it to Tech-Support if that will help speed things up, the more users bring this issue up with them, the more attention this issue will receive from them.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> Did you report it to Presonus Tech-Support ? if Yes, just recently ?


I reported it to the developers directly.

Of course you can report it to the support too but they can't do more than report it once more...


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> I reported it to the developers directly.
> 
> Of course you can report it to the support too but they can't do more than report it once more...



OK. That's very good. Thanks. 

I hope they can get this fixed soon.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm curious if using VSL VE-Pro 7 locally on my PC in Studio One Pro 5, to host Kontakt Libraries would be another option to solve the Negative-Delay issue of S1Pro ? 

I'm not sure if VE-Pro 7 offers an Instrument delay setting option, anyways.. I thought I will ask here just in case this might be another feasible solution. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I hope Presonus improves the UI a bit - specifically allowing more control of contrast, especially for MIDI notes and clips on the arrange page. As much as I like the workflow, I continue to find the UI not particularly pleasing as I dig in - which then forces me back to Logic or Cubase, which IMO have a more legible UI. It's a common ask from S1 users, so hopefully Presonus listens (one of the top requests on Answers).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

This was support's response to my ticket on the delay issue:

We are aware of this issue and there is currently an internal development ticket on it.

So hoping they can fix it soon!


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This was support's response to my ticket on the delay issue:
> 
> We are aware of this issue and there is currently an internal development ticket on it.
> 
> So hoping they can fix it soon!



Thanks for the feedback. 

Yes, hopefully they won't take too long to fix this issue.


----------



## samphony

Lukas said:


> Hi  ...mhhm what is the benefit? You mean if we use keyswitches and the negative delay should not apply for the whole track so only notes with certain articulations (shorts) are affected rather than everything?


Hey Lukas! 

yes exactly what you responded. But for the sake of it and all established workflows the negative track delay issue should be fixed anyway.


----------



## paulmatthew

Mac users , you can use Trackcontrol by DMG which works and is free (both Mac and PC). Simply type in the negative ms value in the delay and leave the track delay set at 0 in Studio One https://dmgaudio.com/trackcontrol


----------



## samphony

bbunker said:


> Pretty profoundly disappointed at the moment. Takes about 3-4 minutes to just insert an instance of VE Pro 7 as a VST3. So - just to connect with the slave computer's VEP is going to take me about an hour. Not sure how this is going to be even vaguely usable in that state...


Just reduce the midiports!!!

it takes longer the more midi ports are involved!!!


----------



## bbunker

samphony said:


> Just reduce the midiports!!!
> 
> it takes longer the more midi ports are involved!!!



Yeah - I think i posted a page or so later that I'd identified that as the problem? Anyway - that's not normal behavior in any other DAW. It takes seconds to load VEP with 16 midi ports or 48 in Cubase or Logic, so this is clearly a Studio One issue.

And it's not as simple as "Just reduce the midiports!!!" because templates already built are dependent on the number of midi ports and routing in setup. So - it's more like "Just reduce the midiports and spend weeks rebuilding the entire VEP template to accommodate Studio One's issues!!"


----------



## samphony

bbunker said:


> Yeah - I think i posted a page or so later that I'd identified that as the problem? Anyway - that's not normal behavior in any other DAW. It takes seconds to load VEP with 16 midi ports or 48 in Cubase or Logic, so this is clearly a Studio One issue.
> 
> And it's not as simple as "Just reduce the midiports!!!" because templates already built are dependent on the number of midi ports and routing in setup. So - it's more like "Just reduce the midiports and spend weeks rebuilding the entire VEP template to accommodate Studio One's issues!!"


Great! Please let PreSonus know!!!


----------



## muziksculp

Here is a helpful Studio One Pro 5 video by Marcus Huyskens showing some of the features that might have flew under the radar, his Studio One videos are very helpful just in case you didn't know about his Youtube Channel.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I came across this video about *Studio One Pro 5 not saving the automation data with the new Mix Scenes.* I will test it later today, but if you have a chance to test it, and confirm this issue, please post your test result on this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lukas

It's not a mistake.
It's not an issue.
It's nothing that has to be "fixed".
It's a feature request.

Go ahead and vote for it


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> It's not a mistake.
> It's not an issue.
> It's nothing that has to be "fixed".
> It's a feature request.
> 
> Go ahead and vote for it



Hmmm... So was Presonus expecting us to not use Automation data when using Mix Scenes ? 

imho. Mix Scenes are a useless feature until the scenes can save automation data.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> imho. Mix Scenes are a useless feature until the scenes can save automation data.


So they are a useless feature in any DAW?


----------



## easyrider

I wish I could drag and drop an FX plugin on an event in the timeline rather than having to insert the plugin in the event FX section of the track.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> So they are a useless feature in any DAW?



So are you saying non of the other DAWs save the automation with Mixer Scenes ?

I'm no expert on Mixer Scenes, because it is a new feature in S1Pro5 , so if I'm not comprehending how it is supposed to be used. Maybe you can explain why it is still a very usable, and useful feature even though it doesn't save the automation data of a scene that i.e. uses different plug-ins, and needs to be automated differently than a previous scene ? Just in case I'm missing something here.

What's the best way to use the new mixer scenes, when using automation ? Don't use mixer scenes ? or .... ?

UPDATE: OK, I guess using save new version of the song is the way to deal with multiple versions of a song with automation, at least for now, since mix scenes just save a momentary snap shot of the mixer.


----------



## Lukas

easyrider said:


> I wish I could drag and drop an FX plugin on an event in the timeline rather than having to insert the plugin in the event FX section of the track.


Just do it (and press alt while dragging)


----------



## easyrider

Lukas said:


> Just do it (and press alt while dragging)



OMG!


----------



## Lukas

Studio One 5.0.1 is online! 

And even better:




The negative track delay is fixed. I've done tests with Cinematic Studio Ones, Oceania, Fluid Shorts, Audio Imperia Areia, Nucleus and some more. Really fun to work with now.


----------



## Snarf

Lukas said:


> The negative track delay is fixed. I've done tests with Cinematic Studio Ones, Oceania, Fluid Shorts, Audio Imperia Areia, Nucleus and some more. Really fun to work with now.



Oh my... this is great!


----------



## DarleyHavidson

anyone looking for Studio One 5 Pro? i have for sale $180 include transfer fee


----------



## muziksculp

*Version 5.0.1 Release Notes (August 11, 2020):

New features and improvements:*
● Studio One Prime and Demo versions are now available
● [Browser] External instruments can now be searched from home tab
● [Atom SQ] Editor type can now be changed from device
● [Atom SQ] Added touch strip Control Link mode
● Automation on folder track now follows editing

*The following issues have been fixed:*
● [macOS] Crash with certain animations while editing
● [macOS] User interface redraws incompletely in certain situations
● [macOS] NI Komplete Kontrol: frozen metering in mixer mode
● [macOS] Memory leak on playing certain loops
● [Windows] System high DPI override setting not working

● [Project Page] Update mastering file updates waveform but not playback until project closed and reopened
● [Project Page] Spectrum Meter Sonogram time axis is scaled differently after changing speeds
● [Mixer Scenes] Recall misses sends pre/post switch
● [Mixer Scenes] VCA levels are not reset correctly
● [Mixer Scenes] Automation connection lost when switching scenes
● [Show Page] Potential crash when switching fast among multiple setlist items
● [Show Page] Plug-in windows open outside of screen in templates
● [Score Editor] Unwanted modification on changing instrument part length
● [Score Editor] Potential crash when editing quickly
● [Score Editor] Potential freeze on loading large projects
● [Score Editor] Potential crash when resizing notes events
● [Score Editor] Copying certain notes while Chord Track is active changes the entire instrument part

● [Melodyne Integration] Potential crash on opening a shared song with Melodyne 4.x edits
● [Melodyne Integration] Potential crash on editor state change
● [FaderPort Classic] Hitting "Proj" won't open Editor
● [Atom SQ] Wrong bank indication for steps while in Pattern Editor
● [Atom SQ] Misc. incorrect button LED states under certain conditions
● [Tempo Track] Unwanted tempo nodes are added when copying to/from Scratch Pad

● [Analog Delay] Time parameter is not synced
● [Pro EQ²] Wrong latency reported when LLC is enabled
● [Pro EQ²] Micro view doesn't update from macro control changes
● [Pro EQ²] High and low pass on/off doesn't update curve in UI
● [Batch Converter] Potential crash when pasting data from Pool
● [Multiband Dynamics] Undo is not working entirely
● [Performance Monitor] Window disappears behind Editors
● [Pattern Editor] Play cursor jumps out of loop area
● [Ampire] Noisy click on instantiation in certain setups
● [Ampire] Switching mono/stereo mutes amp reverb
● [SampleOne] UI controls don't activate when loading or removing sample

● [Note Editor] Notes not selected due to lost focus
● [Note Editor] Scroll bars disappear in certain situations
● [PreSonus Sphere] New add-ons fail activation in certain cases
● Negative track delay playback inconsistent
● Crash on dragging multiple external instruments to the arrangement
● Graphical glitches in audio waveform representation
● Wrong audio played back after relocating in Pool
● Potential crash on enabling tracks
● Record arm won't toggle via key command when folder is assigned to bus
● Unwanted tempo nodes added when copying arranger section to/from Scratch Pad
● First notes of external devices are played too early at high buffer settings
● "Insert Selected Item" command doesn't work on External Instruments
● Automation of instrument delay parameters causes high CPU load
● Drop-outs when using multiple Multi Instruments
● Potential crash when removing VST3 FX plug-in with active event input


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Now if only the S1 macro allowed you to nudge in milliseconds like Cubase, I could build a macro to automatically fix the CSS notes! Glad Presonus is taking composer-related bugs more seriously in general. Back on Logic right now and loving it, but keeping an eye on S1 (prefer the workflow to Cubase).


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Now if only the S1 macro allowed you to nudge in milliseconds like Cubase, I could build a macro to automatically fix the CSS notes! Glad Presonus is taking composer-related bugs more seriously in general. Back on Logic right now and loving it, but keeping an eye on S1 (prefer the workflow to Cubase).



won’t negative delay fix that?


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Now if only the S1 macro allowed you to nudge in milliseconds like Cubase, I could build a macro to automatically fix the CSS notes!


I have written a script for moving notes (in ms or musical steps) which allows creating macros for all these kind of things. I can't make it public right now but maybe sometime in the future or - way better - it gets implemented in Studio One directly.

But I actually don't use it for CSS. I have a KONTAKT multi script that translates Studio One keyswitches into keyswitches + CC data that CSS accepts reliably. But for the whole CSS delay things I use different tracks when it becomes too tedious to move the notes manually.

But to be honest I'd prefer if CSS got an update with special patches with a consistent timing.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> But for the whole CSS delay things I use different tracks when it becomes too tedious to move the notes manually.



If I understand this correctly. So, you copy and paste notes based on their velocity to separate tracks, then assign the negative delay amount needed for each track ? or ... ?


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> way better - it gets implemented in Studio One directly.



Yes, that would be awesome.


----------



## Lukas

Yes, for example. But rather based on the articulations I need than based on the velocity.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> won’t negative delay fix that?



Not fully because there are 3 different legato types with 3 different delay settings (unless you want to use 3 different tracks, but that would be mind bogglingly inefficient and cumbersome).


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> But to be honest I'd prefer if CSS got an update with special patches with a consistent timing.



you mean they would add new Legato patches via an update that only require one negative delay compensation setting. Not dependent on velocity any more ? 

I think that would be a nice improvement from Cinematic Studio Series developer (Alex Wallbank) for CSS, and CSSS.


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Not fully because there are 3 different legato types with 3 different delay settings (unless you want to use 3 different tracks, but that would be mind bogglingly inefficient and cumbersome).



there’s a script here.





__





PreSonus Forums | Moving Midi notes by ms | Studio One Prime and Demo Community Support







forums.presonus.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> there’s a script here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreSonus Forums | Moving Midi notes by ms | Studio One Prime and Demo Community Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.presonus.com



Interesting - but doesn't seem to be velocity-sensitive or tied to a macro, which is critical for CSS. Oh well, one day, I'm sure S1 will have a more efficient way - too many workarounds for my liking right now.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm sure S1 will have a more efficient way - too many workarounds for my liking right now.



Exactly the way I feel about CSS, and CSSS. seems like everyone is trying to find a solution to the Legato implementation that is not practical to use. 

I'm referring to the Standard, and Advanced Legatos. Why do I need to struggle to use a library via adding scripts, or doing a lot of midi surgery to achieve satisfactory results ? I really think Alex needs to re-evaluate this legato system, improve it from an ease of use perspective, so we only need to set one negative delay for all legatos.


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Interesting - but doesn't seem to be velocity-sensitive or tied to a macro, which is critical for CSS. Oh well, one day, I'm sure S1 will have a more efficient way - too many workarounds for my liking right now.



While the nudging is not precise, I do have a CSS Keyswitch macropage I just put up on exchange that covers all the basic functions of CSSS and CSS.






You just select the articulation and it creates a keyswitch for the note. You then apply the velocity settings to the keyswitch notes, and it should cover it for the most part. The nudge is not precise or based on ms, but its been pretty good so far. It's a mix of humanize and quantize 50% to get the notes back or forward without going too far or snaping to the grid.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> Exactly the way I feel about CSS, and CSSS. seems like everyone is trying to find a solution to the Legato implementation that is not practical to use.
> 
> I'm referring to the Standard, and Advanced Legatos. Why do I need to struggle to use a library via adding scripts, or doing a lot of midi surgery to achieve satisfactory results ? I really think Alex needs to re-evaluate this legato system, improve it from an ease of use perspective, so we only need to set one negative delay for all legatos.



Fair - though it has one of if not the best legatos and this is the price for it. I use Thanos which is a Logic scripter plugin - works incredibly well and easily. In Cubase, I have the macro for the logical editor. So, there are ways to use it with almost no hassle. Just S1 isn’t powerful enough yet to provide such an option...maybe in the future though.


----------



## yellow_lupine

Now that version 5.2 has came out can someone tell if they finally implemented such a macro? @Lukas can you help us?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

yellow_lupine said:


> Now that version 5.2 has came out can someone tell if they finally implemented such a macro? @Lukas can you help us?


They have not unfortunately. If you're using CSS or CSB, best thing would be to use the Kontakt script that does this automatically. Unfortunately, it doesn't support CSW yet.


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder if Alex W. will offer a better solution for using his libraries that he will share with us in the upcoming updates ?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

hey guys,
As someone who uses Reaper but is interested in Studio One, would Artist provide me with everything for scoring films? Like, specifically talking about scoring to picture, are there any limitations?


----------



## muziksculp

NeonMediaKJT said:


> hey guys,
> As someone who uses Reaper but is interested in Studio One, would Artist provide me with everything for scoring films? Like, specifically talking about scoring to picture, are there any limitations?


You can compare the different versions here :

https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/compare-versions


----------



## muziksculp

NeonMediaKJT said:


> hey guys,
> As someone who uses Reaper but is interested in Studio One, would Artist provide me with everything for scoring films? Like, specifically talking about scoring to picture, are there any limitations?


I would recommend the Pro version. The artist version has too many missing features for scoring to film, it is also missing the video player for video import/export. An essential feature if you want to score to picture.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

muziksculp said:


> You can compare the different versions here :
> 
> https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/compare-versions


ffs, literally has everything except import video 😂 nvm, back to Reaper


----------



## muziksculp

NeonMediaKJT said:


> ffs, literally has everything except import video 😂 nvm, back to Reaper


No, not everything.

The Artist version is missing many other useful features that the Pro version offers.


----------



## Macrawn

Just a stupid noob question, but with BBCSO the shorts are usually quieter than the longs so I've just been using shorts on separate tracks because of that. 

Seems like with the mapping you can alter the velocity as well with it so that you can turn up quieter articulations. Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## Lukas

yellow_lupine said:


> Now that version 5.2 has came out can someone tell if they finally implemented such a macro? @Lukas can you help us?


Not in the program itself. It's almost ready for weeks, I just need to finish & clear some things so I can share my scripts.








100% macroable


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Not in the program itself. It's almost ready for weeks, I just need to finish & clear some things so I can share my scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% macroable


Wow - awesome! Will this work on Mac as well? Are you using some scripting API that's available to the rest of us too?


----------



## Lukas

Yes, of course, will work on any system. The scripting API is not public.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> Yes, of course, will work on any system. The scripting API is not public.


Hi @Lukas,

So, is this a script that you can share with us when it's ready ? or do you have to get it approved from Presonus before offering it ? 

Why doesn't Preosnus offer this as another new feature in 5.2 via your script ? 

Just curiously asking, I'm not sure how, or on what level you are collaborating with Presonus development. That's why I'm asking this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> So, is this a script that you can share with us when it's ready


As soon as everything is ready.



muziksculp said:


> Just curiously asking, I'm not sure how, or on what level you are collaborating with Presonus development.


We've been collaborating a few times already. I developed all the MIDI / note features in Studio One 4.5 back in 2018, for example.


----------



## muziksculp

Lukas said:


> As soon as everything is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I developed all the new MIDI note features in Studio One 4.5 back in 2018.


Thanks Lukas.

Why doesn't Presonus release your script as an added feature in i.e. ver. 5.2.1 ? 

Again, maybe I'm asking too many questions about this. So, please don't mind me.


----------



## samphony

Lukas said:


> Not in the program itself. It's almost ready for weeks, I just need to finish & clear some things so I can share my scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% macroable


Want!


----------



## Al Maurice

To be honest Bitwig is very community conscious, as they've shared their scripting API. Lots of these scripts are now available too. So anyone who has the technology is able to produce their own.

I'm not sure why Presonus doesn't consider something similar?

What if we don't want all these scriptlets can we turn them off for instance, so that they don't bloat the program when it loads and use up valuable resources I could be using to turn out music?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Not in the program itself. It's almost ready for weeks, I just need to finish & clear some things so I can share my scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% macroable


@Lukas Any ETA on this macro? Would be most welcome. Can you use it in conjunction with selecting notes based on a velocity range?


----------



## stigc56

Hi
Inspirede by the Sound Variation hype here and other places, I have invested in a year membership of Presonus Sphere. First problem is how to scroll horizontal (left/right) with Shift+scroll wheel, which is standard on Mac. It doesn't work "right out of the box" is there a solution? I use a Logitech mouse.


----------



## Lukas

Al Maurice said:


> I'm not sure why Presonus doesn't consider something similar?


Hmm... I'm not sure how you know what they consider or not 



Al Maurice said:


> What if we don't want all these scriptlets can we turn them off for instance, so that they don't bloat the program when it loads and use up valuable resources I could be using to turn out music?


Why do you think some little scripts would bloat the program? We are talking about some kilobytes.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> @Lukas Any ETA on this macro? Would be most welcome. Can you use it in conjunction with selecting notes based on a velocity range?


Can't give you an ETA - but I know many people are waiting for that! You can already create a macro for selecting notes based on velocity. The command just uses the current note selection, so yes it should work as expected.

Could you explain a little bit about how you would use this command? You draw in some notes (exactly on the grid) in order to create a legato line... and then you would fire up this macro to nudge the whole phrase - X ms? I have not yet understood the benefit of the whole thing.

If you would select notes by velocity and nudge them, wouldn't this apply to staccato and trills as well? Shouldn't it actually also take the current articulation into account?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Can't give you an ETA - but I know many people are waiting for that! You can already create a macro for selecting notes based on velocity. The command just uses the current note selection, so yes it should work as expected.
> 
> Could you explain a little bit about how you would use this command? You draw in some notes (exactly on the grid) in order to create a legato line... and then you would fire up this macro to nudge the whole phrase - X ms? I have not yet understood the benefit of the whole thing.
> 
> If you would select notes by velocity and nudge them, wouldn't this apply to staccato and trills as well? Shouldn't it actually also take the current articulation into account?


I primarily would use this for Cinematic Studio libraries. If I have some notes, I can adjust the velocities depending on how fast I want the legato, quantize them on the grid, and then use the macro to adjust all notes based on their velocities so the line would be in time with the click.

To your point, if my notes had shorts, etc. mixed into it, I would only need to select the legato notes (this is how I do it manually in Cubase). The _best_ option would be the macro could also select based on Sound Variation - so then you could say "Legatos + Velocity" or "Shorts" to select and adjust appropriately (but Cubase is not smart enough to do that - maybe S1 will be!).

I ran into this yesterday when using Cinematic Studio Woodwinds where I had one phrase in the clarinets and another in the flutes and with CSW, the flutes would come in at the wrong time compared to the clarinets, because the legato delay. I didn't feel like manually adjusting each flute note appropriately, so the macro would be amazing to speed up workflow. (Ended up just using VSL Woodwinds - the automatic sound variation mapping is awesome!)


----------



## Lukas

I see. Thanks for elaborating


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> I see. Thanks for elaborating


Yes, wanted to chime in and say the same thing, would use nudge x ms by velocity for legato notes only. Everything else is set to -60 ms.

Would be supercool to see a logical midi editor like Cubase has in S1 one of these days...


----------



## samphony

stigc56 said:


> Hi
> Inspirede by the Sound Variation hype here and other places, I have invested in a year membership of Presonus Sphere. First problem is how to scroll horizontal (left/right) with Shift+scroll wheel, which is standard on Mac. It doesn't work "right out of the box" is there a solution? I use a Logitech mouse.


Works as it should. Trackpad, Trackball and Logitech MX MASTER 3


----------



## Ivan M.

Is it possible to transform input midi (while recording)? For example, change CC02 to CC01?
@Lukas I hope you might know


----------



## Lukas

There's currently no feature for this, no.


----------



## muziksculp

A *Transform Tool* will be a helpful addition to S1Pro 5.

i.e. A Transform Plugin you insert to transform incoming midi data, i.e. CC01 to CC03, or Note data C1 to C-2, Vel +/- (X), ..etc.


----------



## Ivan M.

Lukas said:


> There's currently no feature for this, no.


Thanks. That's unfortunate, it's easier to map input midi data (from a breath controller for example), than to change instrument assignments.
Sometimes, I also like to duplicate midi CC with a plugin during playback, so that vibrato follows dynamics automatically, and I only have one CC lane.
Hopefully the S1 team brings more midi flexibility


----------



## Lukas

Ivan M. said:


> Thanks. That's unfortunate, it's easier to map input midi data (from a breath controller for example), than to change instrument assignments.


I actually do that on my MIDI controllers... they usually allow you to assign CC numbers freely.

Switching these transformations in the software might be faster and easier though. I agree this would be useful.


----------



## Markrs

Studio One 5.3 has been released









Studio One 5.3 has arrived - PreSonus Blog


The best DAW just got better. Again. Studio One 5.3 adds new features, enhancement, and powerful workflow improvements to Studio One 5. This is a free update for Studio One 5 users and PreSonus Sphere members. 1. Sound Variation improvements for composers Musical Symbols and Dynamics...



blog.presonus.com


----------



## Drumdude2112

WOO-HOO 🙌


----------



## Lukas

MIDI channel support. Additional commands for switching Sound Variations. Musical Symbols. East West Opus adds support for Sound Variations.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Damn, S1's implementation of keyswitches(and midi channel switches) is so easy to use. If only NI implemented that Sound Variation API, that would be amazing. Beside, as we all can see other developers are catching up.


----------



## Lukas

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> If only NI implemented that Sound Variation API, that would be amazing.


Indeed.


----------



## samphony

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Damn, S1's implementation of keyswitches(and midi channel switches) is so easy to use. If only NI implemented that Sound Variation API, that would be amazing. Beside, as we all can see other developers are catching up.


@Yaron_NI hear hear


----------



## yellow_lupine

Lukas said:


> Not in the program itself. It's almost ready for weeks, I just need to finish & clear some things so I can share my scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% macroable


Hi @Lukas,
any news about those macros? Are they included in Studio One 5.3?


----------



## Lukas

Yes - the news is that the technical requirements to share these scripts are now there. I have also finished some more scripts, but they still need to be tested.

The bad thing is: it still takes a little while.
The good thing: there are a few more things to come.


----------



## Woodie1972

Does anyone know if there is something like 'display quantize' in Studio one like there is in Cubase? I have written a short chorale-like part for choir, but the whole notes (end of phrase) should stop a bit earlier than notated, like the singers would do in the real world. If I shorten those notes in the midi editor, the notes in the score editor are shortened as well, resulting in a messy look. In Cubase you can have other values displayed than their playback value, so the score looks cleaner. I know there is an option like this in Notion (duration bars/handles), but I can't find it in Studio one.


----------



## sundrowned

Woodie1972 said:


> Does anyone know if there is something like 'display quantize' in Studio one like there is in Cubase? I have written a short chorale-like part for choir, but the whole notes (end of phrase) should stop a bit earlier than notated, like the singers would do in the real world. If I shorten those notes in the midi editor, the notes in the score editor are shortened as well, resulting in a messy look. In Cubase you can have other values displayed than their playback value, so the score looks cleaner. I know there is an option like this in Notion (duration bars/handles), but I can't find it in Studio one.


I don't think there's anything like that, but I'd love it if there were. 

There's a request for it on the presonus site





__





Quantize view vs play - after S1 Score interprets, there does not appear to be anyway to change it with other editors - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


The quantize view tool in the score editor of Cubase, is poorly executed in that program but extremely ... start to stink of decay as the years pass.



answers.presonus.com


----------



## Woodie1972

Read the article, it is exactly the way I would like it to see in S1.


----------

